#lubuntu-devel 2015-11-24
<cimbakahn> Is this correct? ---->  https://paste.teknik.io/2437      Or should each line have a ; Semi-colon after it?
<krytarik> cimbakahn: This channel is for development, not support - and you are crossposting, too.
<cimbakahn> What is crossposting?  Is it a bad thing to do here?
<phillw> cimbakahn: yes on both counts
#lubuntu-devel 2015-11-29
<tsimonq2> wxl: I know it isn't important at this stage, but I am doing the ISO QA tests for Lubuntu Xenial image 20151129
<tsimonq2> wxl: but either way, why *not* do it?
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> wxl: bug 1432276 is fixed, not present anymore in Xenial
<ubot93> bug 1432276 in lxsession (Ubuntu) "lxsession-default-apps updating database window never closes" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1432276
#lubuntu-devel 2016-11-28
<tsimonq2> wxl: Bug 1645068
<ubot93> bug 1645068 in lxde-common (Ubuntu) "Merge lxde-common 0.99.2-2 from Debian Unstable" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1645068
<wxl> i noticed
<tsimonq2> wxl: Bueno
<wxl> i don't know i understand LStranger's final note tho
<wxl> i mean he says we can get rid of it, and then he says we need to add the keybindings back. how does he expect that to happen?
<wxl> maybe in openbox-lxde-session?
<tsimonq2> Just pinged Julien via that stupid FB thing. I asked him to clarify.
<wxl> tsimonq2: hahahah no thanks
<wxl> oops wrong channel
<wxl> tsimonq2: want to walk me through the process of doing that merge?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Oh god. I'm not even sure on my process yet. :P
<wxl> tsimonq2: well how did you get the deb diff?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Hacky this, this makes sense that, you know, working through it hackily and triple checking the result. :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: well share your process/notes with me and i'll help you make sense out of it
<tsimonq2> wxl: Tomorrow please? I have some homework to finish up then I need some sleep.
<wxl> tsimonq2: sure. thx for the help!
<tsimonq2> wxl: No problem, have a nice night. :)
<wxl> you, too, tsimonq2
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Packageset: Removed alsamixergui from lubuntu in zesty
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Packageset: Removed directfb from lubuntu in zesty
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Packageset: Removed gnome-icon-theme-symbolic from lubuntu in zesty
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Packageset: Removed libbinio from lubuntu in zesty
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Packageset: Removed fltk1.1 from lubuntu in zesty
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Packageset: Removed libdca from lubuntu in zesty
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Packageset: Removed light-locker-settings from lubuntu in zesty
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Packageset: Removed lubuntu-software-center from lubuntu in zesty
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Packageset: Removed jack-audio-connection-kit from lubuntu in zesty
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Packageset: Removed linux-wlan-ng from lubuntu in zesty
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Packageset: Added mpg123 to lubuntu in zesty
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Packageset: Added vte to lubuntu in zesty
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Packageset: Removed unico from lubuntu in zesty
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Packageset: Added youtube-dl to lubuntu in zesty
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Packageset: Added mpv to lubuntu in zesty
#lubuntu-devel 2016-11-29
<tsimonq2> O____________________________O
#lubuntu-devel 2016-11-30
<b_b> hi
<b_b> i'd like to propose small changes to Box8 theme
<b_b> (mainly for usage with unity)
<b_b> how can i propose my patches ?
<b_b> hi again...
<lynorian> b_b in launchpad is one way
<b_b> hi lynorian
<b_b> 'k i got an account but i've never used their cvs
<b_b> or should i just open a bug and propose a patch ,
<b_b> ?
<lynorian> Yes you can open a bug on launchpad
<b_b> can't find a way on this page https://bugs.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-art
<b_b> strange, i'm pretty sure that i've seen a way top open an issue there some times ago
<b_b> and, just in case, i'm logged :)
#lubuntu-devel 2016-12-02
<b_b> hi
#lubuntu-devel 2017-11-27
<wxl> @tsimonq2: just grabbed latest bionic and uefi thing failed again
<wxl> omg the uefi issue is old :(
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1639374
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1639374 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "grub-pc fails to remove, rendering lubuntu uninstallable on EFI machines" [High, Won't Fix]
<wxl> that's yakkety
<wxl> we never noticed it because cyphermox just killed it
<agaida> wxl: let's start with cala - and after that let's hide the dead bodies of the people complain about some bugs in the basement ... :P
<cyphermox> err, what?
<wxl> cyphermox: we just discovered our uefi installations were, well, uninstallable in 17.10 and we've been kicking ourselves as to why we hadn't noticed it
<cyphermox> uefi uninstallable in 17.10? o.O?
<cyphermox> that's... special
<wxl> yeah it was a seed issue
<cyphermox> well, for 17.04 maybe, but it should have been fixed at least late in 17.10
<cyphermox> ?
<wxl> it's unclear to me if it was "fixed" in 17.04 or not, thus causing you to set the status the way you did
<wxl> but it's broken in 17.10
<wxl> and is actually still broken in the current 18.04
<wxl> @tsimonq2, @VikingRedwolf: you both have a couple cards left on trello. please check if they're still valid or not, move them to phab, and when you're done let me know so we can get rid of the trello altogether
<cyphermox> wxl: ok, let's have a look at the seed again then
<wxl> cyphermox: don't sweat it. it's on tsimonq2's todo list. i JUST noticed it was still failing in 18.04 as i thought we had it fixed before
<cyphermox> well, I'll do a spot check in case, but from a quick glance it looks to me like the seeds and manifests are correct
<cyphermox> yeah, nothing jumps out; so I'll let tsimonq2 have a look. if you need help just ping me :)
<wxl> thanks :)
<cyphermox> fwiw, the manifest for lubuntu and ubuntu don't look much different when it comes to grub; so if it's the same bug it's possibly not a seed problem (aside from bad behavior due to no-follow-recommends), more likely some bad interaction between some packages?
<wxl> right
<wxl> always the darn no-follow-recomments -______-
<wxl> can we remove that but exclude *specific* recommends?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, What Trello? :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Not really...
<wxl> so you're saying you want me to get rid of your stuff there, @tsimonq2 ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, What do I have there?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: dhcpcd, gnome-mpv, and "LXQt" whatever that means?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh. Delete
<wxl> that leaves you @VikingRedwolf and you have two: review and fix screenshots and Mastodon embed for WOrdPress
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> wxl, doubts:
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> embedding mastodon in wp? like plugins?
<wxl> yup
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> and what screenshots do you mean? the website's about section?
<wxl> i have no idea
<wxl> it was a card you made apparently
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> huh? I didn't do it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Why?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That screams "security hole"
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> btw, whenever you can, @tsimonq2, UNBLOCK me on wp
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> -____-
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You did that to yourself
<wxl> ok well i'm getting rid of those cards then, ok @VikingRedwolf?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> yes, it seems that wp didn't like that I used another browser  (quantum) and a VPN
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl, aye
<wxl> i can't remove you from the trello board, @tsimonq2 , so i think you own it
<wxl> that said, i've left and removed the wolf so it's all you
<wxl> phew thank god that's over
<wxl> now off to work
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> somebody unblock me!
<agaida> tsimonq2: you should talk with the canonical repo managers - https://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=pkg-lxqt-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org - there is something completly wrong :P
<agaida> the current state of LXQt in bionic is not consistant - or to put it  in simple words: total crap - maybe they should read the release notes, i know you did more than once :D
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf you know the only way to block yourself is to keep trying to fail
<RedWolf[m]> It failed the very first time with proper credentials
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @agaida, Asked
<agaida> fine
<agaida> got your yesterday iso - starts fine with both uefi and legacy on kvm
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Fwd from VikingRedwolf: wxl, what kind of integration would you like with mastodon? I can add a "share" button, and I can add an "autopost", so every blog entry will appear in Mastodon too. Both of them , maybe?
<wxl> agaida: which one?
<agaida> bionic-foo
<agaida> Downloads/bionic-desktop-amd64.iso
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf share button? meh, maybe. the autopost sounds neat. i think we weer originally talking about embedding
<wxl> ah you said STARTS, agaida. the issue is in installing.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> agaida: So the Canonical guy seems stumped too
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl, yup, long time ago :) okies, I'll install things and stuff
<agaida> na - if an iso start there is no real problem
<wxl> agaida: not if the appropriate packages to allow for a grub boot aren't there. remember the live system and the system that are installed are not the same
<agaida> why?
<wxl> because they are
<agaida> thats nuts for a live system - but thats only me :P
<wxl> regardless of whether or not that's good or bad, if you want to be helpful, go check an install
<agaida> ok, i'm out
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I have  bad news, wxl. no "social share" button for now
<wxl> no big deal
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> the one we use have a lot of social networks but that, I'd have to add another different button for that purpose only. it's a nope.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> actually I don't think the share icons are useful at all
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> but I still can make the blog to auto-post to mastodon
<wxl> yeah i don't like share icons
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> perfect. removing them. anyways, nobody ever clicked on them
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> wxl, you have messages on Matrix!
<wxl[m]> Um no
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> or IRC, as you have everything bridged
<wxl[m]> Ooooo
<wxl[m]> No pms apparently
<wxl[m]> Try again
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I can't
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> invalid e-mail or user
<wxl[m]> What are you doing wrong?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> trust me, I'm using your last credentials
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> please, send me a plain text with everything (user, password, otp) to my keybase folder
<wxl> for masto @VikingRedwolf?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> yes, Lubuntu's, of course
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'm in a chat with the High Command now
<lubot> <tsimonq2> O_O
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What's dat? O_o
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Julien 😂
<tsimonq2> Ohhhh how's he doing?
<wxl> oooh which chat?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> ￼he seems fine. we're debating about the implementation of the new corporate image and other artwork things
<lubot> <julienlavergne> You speak to much on this chan, I can follow the flow :-p
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, Hey! :D
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> the HIGH COMMAND has spoken
<wxl> jeez you should see what the offtopic channels are like, julien
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> ok, Julien and I decided to change colours to Barbie Pink
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> ·_____·
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Awwwwwwwww, I wanted them to change to a nice deep purple 😢
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> XD
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> so yes, @tsimonq2, Julien can make me things easier by preparing TWO boot splashes, for each desktop
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ooooooooooooooooooh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne So you know what the problem is with the boot splashes for Lubuntu Next?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Because I don't 😉
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O____O
<lubot> <julienlavergne> Problem ? He didn't mention it :-)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> it's a very delicate thing!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> grunt!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> it must look perfect!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, Right now in Lubuntu Next the boot splash is just default Ubuntu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Which doesn't make sense because the appropriate packages are pulled in
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> we're about to change that ;)
<lubot> <julienlavergne> Him ... interesting
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm also dealing with a weird half-migrated LXQt transition at the moment
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Because agaida *ahem* didn't do the deps right in Debian ;P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (although I blame myself because I didn't check packages better before syncing)
<lubot> <julienlavergne> Well if we can't trust Debian, we are doomed :-)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> NEWS! every post in the blog now will be posted on Mastodon as well. you're welcome, wxl
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, hehe
<agaida> JulienLavergnegi: rigth :D
<tsimonq2> Although agaida I'm joking, I think it might be Britney :P
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> wxl, updated the new Mastodon logo (they did a great job): http://lubuntu.me/support/
<lubot> <julienlavergne> Sorry guys, I have to go, please don't break too much stuff when I aware :-)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, Ok o/
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> XD
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> thanks again, @julienlavergne
<agaida> there is a problem - normally it would work fine - but one has to migrate the whole thing together
<lubot> <tsimonq2> > says "don't break too much stuff"
<lubot> Let's break just enough stuff :P
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> yes, I just broke Calamares .___.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> In YOUR VM ;)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> yes, but I'm uploading it to the branch
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> ._____.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Also btw @julienlavergne when you get the chance you should register on phab.lubuntu.me :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, You don't have upload access 😉
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> oh right
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> damn
<lubot> <tsimonq2> .__.
<agaida> VikingRedwolf - nobody need upload rights to mess up lubuntu
<agaida> just become debian maintainer
<tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> damn right  :D
<tsimonq2> Oh, but wait, you need your key signed by actual HOOMANS to do that
<agaida> or even better - upstream - they will do the dirty work for you
<tsimonq2> hehehehehehehehehe
<agaida> :P
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> is phab open yet?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, yesd
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> cool, I can stop messing with my hosts file
<tsimonq2> OK
<tsimonq2> wait
<tsimonq2> wxl:
<tsimonq2> wxl: So you need to make the tasks public, not just viewable by all users :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: (you know, unless it's a private task, in which case keep it that way)
<tsimonq2> wxl: But I've adjusted the defaults so you don't do it again :P
<tsimonq2> Let me go adjust all the tasks you've created...
<tsimonq2> wxl: Also, only the QA Team is public
<tsimonq2> I'll keep T6 and T7 private, wxl
<wxl> i see no reason why everything shouldn't be public so if you can tweak those defaults that would be great
<tsimonq2> Already done.
<tsimonq2> Although I can make good arguments for keeping T6 and T7 private...
<wxl> naw
<wxl> leave them public
<wxl> @Schyken do you still have the Lubuntu image that you used to test the UEFI install? And let me verify: you did install the whole system, right?
#lubuntu-devel 2017-11-28
<simonizor> Well then... LXQt is super borked on 18.04 daily
<simonizor> https://u.teknik.io/z7DgL.txt
<simonizor> Just when I thought maybe pcmanfm-qt was going to start working again lol
<wxl[m]> Well you are running a development version at the beginning of the cycle @simonizor:matrix.org (nice nick btw)
<simonizor> Yeah, I'm aware, but kinda not a thing that should be happening
<simonizor> running 0.12 on Tumbleweed without issue
<wxl[m]> That said I think I heard @tsimonq2 twiddling with the packages yesterday so perhaps he can enlighten us
<simonizor> like pcmanfm-qt has been broken for a week on 18.04 daily
<wxl[m]> Yeah it's a packaging issue not an LXQt one
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @simonizor, This is why we call it an *experimental* *pre-Alpha*
<simonizor> It's running in a VM
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyways, all of that should have migrated yesterday
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Update your system and reboot
<simonizor> I'm just testing it
<simonizor> And it's not going well so far lol
<simonizor> TBH, it's gotten less stable with every LXQt update
<simonizor> By contrast, the LXQt builds on Tumbleweed have been great.
<simonizor> So, will you be updating lxqt-common to 0.12 on 18.04 soon?  pretty much entirely broken until that happens
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @simonizor, There is no lxqt-common 0.12
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It was deprecated upstream
<simonizor> Well, I don't have a session manager without it right now
<simonizor> I can't reboot, shutdown anything
<simonizor> So whatever you changed there really broke things
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What do you think agaida?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @simonizor, And that happens sometimes in Experimental Pre-alpha builds
<simonizor> I mean, it's not happening to me on Tumbleweed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's not experimental and pre-alpha
<simonizor> I'm just kinda confused how you break deps like this without noticing it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Because agaida messed up dep management
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh well, it happens
<simonizor> Oh well is right I guess.  Makes me glad I chose Tumbleweed for my main install; the *buntu based LXQt builds have not been all that great TBH
<wxl> simonizor: it's really not fair to compare rolling releases to non-rolling releases
<simonizor> I've been testing them on every release since 16.04, and the very start of 18.04 daily was pretty much the only time where I felt like it was really usable
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from tsimonq2: This is why we call it an *experimental* *pre-Alpha*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not ready to use yet
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Breakage is expected
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It will be much better in time for Alpha 1
<simonizor> tfw reports bugs and just gets told breakage is expected
<simonizor> I mean, not really asking you to fix my problems here or anything; just kinda trying to let it be known that shit is broken
<wxl> this is a "bug report?"
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So yeah, wxl is right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @simonizor, That's because we know about it already
<simonizor> Then the nice thing to say would be "Known issue, here's the link"
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I run LXQt on all of my system
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *systems
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I wish I had a link to give
<wxl> no one has filed a bug report XD
<wxl> otherwise we'd have one!
<wxl> and i mean tumbleweed claims breakage is to be expected
<wxl> that's not an unreasonable thing to say
<simonizor> This issue is on my 18.04 daily VM, not Tumbleweed FYI
<wxl> i'm explaining that responding "breakage is to be expected" is not unreasonable
<simonizor> I mean, they're not pushing experimental builds.  They're doing stable builds.  Honestly, it's a little shocking that you're still doing experimental builds when 18.04 is like 6 months away
<wxl> that's exactly how every aspect of ubuntu has worked for years
<wxl> all 17 years in fact XD
<simonizor> Most other DEs are using their stable builds on 18.04 daily and fine tuning them
<simonizor> Like the code freeze cannot be that far off
<wxl> for this particular case stable means "most recent upstream release"
<wxl> which, since it's new, is experimental
<simonizor> It seems really silly to me to still be messing around with experimental stuff right now
<wxl> it's less than 6 months, i'll give it that
<simonizor> There's a  stable release of 0.12
<wxl> but we've got 17 years experience of doing this
<simonizor> Like breakage this serious is not at all something that I expect with 18.04 release being so close
<wxl> we're trying to explain to you that's an unreasonable assumption
<simonizor> and I'm not understanding it at all
<wxl> but these are the facts
<simonizor> because there are stable builds of LXQt
<wxl> regardless of whether or not you understand
<simonizor> but you're using the experimental ones for some reason
<wxl> no, we're using the most recent RELEASE
<simonizor> Don't.
<wxl> not the HEAD of git
<simonizor> Use the stable.
<wxl> the recent release is the stable one
<simonizor> This is LTS
<simonizor> Not time to be messing with not stable software
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @simonizor, I literally uploaded LXQt 0.12 a few days ago. Things got untangled less than 24 hours ago. So it's gonna be unstable because we *just* got it in the archive
<wxl> we're not
<simonizor> Well, then I'm getting conflicting reports here
<wxl> nope
<wxl> you're just not understanding
<simonizor> You're telling me that you're using experimental builds, and you're telling me that it's the stable release
<simonizor> which is it?
<simonizor> I don't think it's being explained very well
<wxl> do you understand what packaging is?
<simonizor> Either you're using stable builds of LXQt or you're not
<simonizor> Yes.
<wxl> then you can imagine that a fresh package of a stable upstream release is experimental
<simonizor> Now that makes sense.
<wxl> that's pretty much the case for EVERYTHING in the development release of non-rolling releases
<simonizor> Still doesn't validate my complaint of this much breakage so close to LTS release, though.  Someone's gotta be better at managing this stuff
<simonizor> pcmanfm-qt shouldn't be broken for a week; my system shouldn't be broken when you depreciate lxqt-common
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @simonizor, Lubuntu Next won't be LTS so there's that too
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's not ready
<simonizor> Yeah, but it be in the repos
<simonizor> it will*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Either way, the LTS cycle doesn't differ in that we have breakage at the beginning of the cycle.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We update to new things. Less so in the LTS, but Lubuntu Next isn't LTS.
<simonizor> The packages will be available on LTS, no?
<simonizor> That in and of itself says they are stable
<simonizor> If they are not stable, they should not be in the LTS repos
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @simonizor, No it doesn't.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Do you know how flavor support cycles actually work?
<simonizor> Pretty sure Canonical would disagree with that
<simonizor> Packages in the LTS repos are supposed to be stable packages that only get security updates for the most part
<wxl[m]> Canonical only provides infrastructure except for their core products, of which lx anything is not
<simonizor> That's not the point; the point is that packages that are accepted into the LTS repos are supposed to be stable packages that for the most part only get security updates
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @simonizor, Except that Canonical doesn't provide security support for flavors. We do that.
<wxl[m]> Also LTS is a distribution version thing, not a per package one
<simonizor> Yes, but at this point, it's seeming like LXQt would need far more than security updates when LTS hits
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @simonizor, Feel free to ask the Ubuntu Release Team
<simonizor> Therefore, LXQt should not be in the LTS repos unless it plans on being stable by LTS
<lubot> <tsimonq2> They can confirm what I've said.
<wxl[m]> You're right it does need more and we're working on it
<simonizor> Like LXQt in 16.04 is pretty broken too
<simonizor> It's not acceptable IMO to have broken packages in LTS repos
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @simonizor, But that's flawed logic. The only reason a flavor is LTS is because that team is willing to support it for that long, which we aren't.
<simonizor> Then you shouldn't be in the LTS repos, honestly
<simonizor> If you are not willing to support your package for the entire LTS term, it should not be in the LTS repos
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @simonizor, There are no "LTS repos"
<simonizor> The repos that are used by the LTS release.
<simonizor> Y'know what I mean lol
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm guessing you're basing your logic on the way OpenSUSE does things, and we don't do it that way.
<simonizor> No
<simonizor> I'm a long time *buntu user
<simonizor> just switched to Tumbleweed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We don't pull packages in to the LTS release. We release what we have in the development release as an LTS
<simonizor> That's silly
<simonizor> No one should do tht
<simonizor> that*
<simonizor> You don't put development releases in the LTS release
<simonizor> Unless it clearly says in the package name
<wxl[m]> Where are these LTS repos?
<simonizor> check your apt sources list
<simonizor> Those would be the repos I'm talking about
<wxl[m]> I just see repos not LTS ones
<simonizor> If it says xenial, it's LTS
<wxl[m]> Nope
<simonizor> Yes.
<simonizor> Xenial is the LTS release
<simonizor> therefore the xenial repos are the LTS repos
<wxl[m]> LTS refers to support of a whole flavor and its packages, not every package in the repos
<wxl[m]> And no flavor has a stable release including lxqt
<simonizor> The repos for the LTS release are supposed to have stable packages in them
<simonizor> the packages in those repos are not supposed to get updates other than security updates
<wxl[m]> Not true
<simonizor> It is, though
<simonizor> What other software do you see pushing development releases to LTS repos?
<simonizor> as their main package
<wxl[m]> Read about SRUs and Backports
<simonizor> Those are PPAs
<wxl[m]> No
<wxl[m]> I understand why you think what you do but it does not match reality
<agaida> Maybe the wrong understanding of stable
<wxl[m]> If you want to question this more ask #ubuntu-release or -devel or just read free documentation on the wiki
<wxl[m]> Weirdest bug report ever
<wxl[m]> How DOES development work on rolling releases?
<agaida> thats easy - upstream yell "Release!", someone get the code and upload the new release as far as possible without to much testing - thats what users are for
<agaida> and the most or well known rolling releases try not to patch the original sources because sources and patches will change over time - to much work, to slow
<wxl> yeesh
<wxl> bug 1734147
<agaida> and thats fine - users will get the most unfiltered upstream bugs from all projects and can write meaningful bug reports - and because such distributions are harder to run as debian or ubuntu the most people have more knowledge about their systems - so the bug reports are mostly useful :D
<ubot93> Bug 1734147 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 17.10 corrupting BIOS - many LENOVO laptops models" [High, Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1734147
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> emphasis on most and mostly XD
<agaida> at least it was at the time i left arch for siduction
<agaida> ok - six - seven years ago, times may change - and i don't see manjaro as a rolling geekly linux ...
<wxl> i like it
<wxl> neovim?
<wxl> i will say for lisp languages, i do prefer evil-mode emacs
<wxl> from a user perspective, it's pretty vimmy
<wxl> cyphermox: i think we're still running into this issue. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1205397 any idea on how we could fix this? outside of getting rid of zram, which is consistent with lubuntu's goals
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1205397 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "encrypted install fails because unsafe swap (zram) is detected" [Medium, Confirmed]
<cyphermox> wxl: whatever checks for that might need to be told that zram is okay
<cyphermox> or maybe there's something to tell zram, I don't know
<cyphermox> I'll have a look
<wxl> cyphermox: if there's someone else i should hit with this, let me know
<cyphermox> well, sounds like a uiquity thing, so it's me
<wxl> that's what i figured :)
<wxl> we need tasks on gci, tsimonq2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Make a task in Phab and I'll get to it. Give suggestions you might have from a QA POV
<wxl> can we set a redirect to phab from phabulous.lubuntu.me? XD
<wxl> hm wonder if this is still a thing https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1376380
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1376380 in lxsession (Ubuntu) "lxsession risks filling disk with improper log handling" [Undecided, Confirmed]
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You can file that RT XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, That was to wxl about Phab domain
<wxl> heheh
#lubuntu-devel 2017-11-29
<agaida> tsimonq2: something like that might interesting too for you -  https://bugs.debian.org/883037
<ubot93> Debian bug 883037 in wnpp "RFP: debian-branding-lxqt -- Configurations for LXQt" [Wishlist, Open]
<tsimonq2> Ok
<agaida> bah - the name sucks - lxqt-branding-debian / lxqt-branding-ubuntu - and i guess i will add an Recommend: lxqt-branding to session
<agaida> so - if it is not there - who cares, have to test this
<agaida> maybe it will be lxqt-branding | lxqt-branding-debian - so you just have to add your branding package to the package list
<agaida> done :P
<agaida> would fit nicely together with a theme in branding
<tsimonq2> ok
<krytarik> Should probably be aware of this: https://code.launchpad.net/~cyphermox/debian-cd/timeouts/+merge/334149
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @krytarik, Nice catch, thanks
<krytarik> Sure.
<cyphermox> krytarik: should not affect lubuntu
<cyphermox> however, I did need to ask you guys if you really do need to be an exception :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @cyphermox, What's this for?
<cyphermox> hidden-timeout is when you start the ISO, you have a short period of time where it only shows the accessibility logo at the bottom, and if you don't hit anything it will just boot right to a menu that lets you pick Try or Install in a graphical way
<cyphermox> if you hit any key, then you can carry on to pick language, keyboard, etc.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, go for it, don't make Lubuntu an exception here. Just don't forget Lubuntu Next.
<cyphermox> oops
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That is, if it's possible
<cyphermox> well, you'd see lubuntu-next have this change if we rebuild it now
<cyphermox> since I did forget it already ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Does this require the ISO to use Ubiquity? Because we're scoping out Calamares for Lubuntu Next.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @cyphermox, :)
<wxl> cyphermox: any luck on that zram business?
<cyphermox> it does not, but if you boot with a different installer, it won't behave the same -- the difference is that if things boot with the hidden timeout, you get "maybe-ubiquity" on the command-line.
<cyphermox> wxl: tbh, I didn't get to it
<wxl> ok, just checking in
<wxl> maybe before the year ends XD
<cyphermox> heheh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @cyphermox, Alright, but is the timeout documented anywhere? Like, how's "maybe-ubiquity" work?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (if you point me at code or a manual I'll be happy to RTFM fwiw)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Like, if I wanted to use a different installer
<lubot> <tsimonq2> On that note also, any ideas why on Lubuntu Next selecting "Install" doesn't boot Ubiquity?
<cyphermox> it's in ubiquity and casper; look at scripts/start-ubiquity-dm in ubiquity and just casper in general
<cyphermox> Lubuntu Next should run ubiquity?
<cyphermox> tbh I never downloaded that particular image, so I don't know ;)
 * cyphermox fires zsync
<tsimonq2> cyphermox: Well it uses it for now, but we're looking to move to Calamares
<tsimonq2> As soon as @VikingRedwolf finishes the theming ;)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> huh?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Yes, I did the icon. Remember.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😐
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 358x357) https://i.imgur.com/nmp6ZMp.jpg
<lubot> <tsimonq2> lol
<agaida> good start
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<agaida> nice blue
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No but seriously @VikingRedwolf we need some theming
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'm on it, I'm trying to re-arrange the installer "steps" in good visual way. I liked how the KDE guys did their installer artwork. Inspiring.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> and thanks to Julien's infinite patience with me 😁 we'll have a separate artwork for Lubuntu Next (yup, the new logo will show up at boot)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> maybe a little different from the above one  :P
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @VikingRedwolf, Art.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Wolfenprey, 😂 thank you, mate
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Sticker, 512x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_2508
#lubuntu-devel 2017-11-30
<lynorian> I should test it some
<lubot> dimosatria was added by: dimosatria
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @dimosatria, o/
<cyphermox> tsimonq2: wxl: afaict here installing lubuntu efi works both online and offline
<cyphermox> that is expected since the ship-live change was done on Nov 21 and I got a > Nov 24 image.
<wxl> cyphermox: which vm?
<cyphermox> qemu
<cyphermox> won't make a difference, efi is efi
<wxl> yeah i mean should be :/
<cyphermox> well, if you can boot the CD to efi, you will be able to install the packages
<cyphermox> and then you should also be able to boot to disk in EFI, but it depends on whether the firmware works correctly
<wxl> i don't understand why both of us had problems
<cyphermox> if it doesn't, I can't really do anything about it from the installed system, here we really need the UEFI implementation to be good
<wxl> maybe a temporary fluke
<cyphermox> with a recent image?
<wxl> i'll recheck
<wxl> yeah it was from the day before yesterday if i remember correctly
<cyphermox> but not on qemu?
<wxl> vbox for me, kvm for him
<wxl> we didn't compare notes but likely have the same image so again it may have just been a fluk
<wxl> e
<wxl> saw your list on #ubuntu-meeting cyphermox and just wanted to offer that friendly reminder about the zram issue.
<cyphermox> yup
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne Hey there, can you please get an account on phab.lubuntu.me? It would be useful to do some development planning there :)
<wxl> ugh now i can't get virtualbox to behave with UEFI at all!!!
<wxl> maybe it doesn't work on i386.... ? ? ?
<agaida> right
<agaida> i386 is special
<wxl> i swear i've done this before
<lubot> Eduardo B N was added by: Eduardo B N
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Eduardo B N, Welcome to the group!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Glad to have you here :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Eduardo B N, o/
<lubot> <Eduardo B N> Hi, from 🇲🇽
#lubuntu-devel 2017-12-01
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Hola, Eduardo
<lubot> <Eduardo B N> Hola
<lubot> Leandro Ramos was added by: Leandro Ramos
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Leandro Ramos, Welcome! Glad to have you here :)
<lubot> <Leandro Ramos> 👍
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Leandro Ramos, o/
<tsimonq2> wxl: Answer this guy pretty please: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-users/2017-November/011768.html
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @lubuntu_bot, O.o
<cyphermox> wxl: tsimonq2: so; for zram, I think the solution will be "involved". Not overly complex, but I think it needs a small rework of seeds
<wxl> do tell cyphermox
<cyphermox> so, zram is compressed, not encrypted. It would be downright wrong to ignore zram devices when checking that swap is safe when dealing with encrypted disks
<cyphermox> one option is to allow users to decide whether it's fine, but that seems like pointing them in a direction that might not be in their best interest
<cyphermox> the other option would be to install zram later, once we know the system is not going to be installed with crypto
<wxl> so existing behavior for encrypted installs is to be expected
<cyphermox> so, to get that, I'd move zram-config from live-share to ship-live-share so it exists on the CD; and add some code in ubiquity to that if you install without crypto, for lubuntu you add zram
<cyphermox> what is the existing behavior for encrypted installs?
<wxl> afaik that same error
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> you wouldn't have the error if the live image didn't have zram-config
<cyphermox> in fact, I think having zram-config in live potentially slows things down -- if you're in the live session, you're already all in ram and not swapping to disk, so having zram only adds the compression overhead
<wxl> that sounds reasonable
<cyphermox> (that is my personal opinion, I haven't checked, but it sounds logical)
<cyphermox> the open question is how to say "add zram after partitioning if we know we're not using lvm with crypto, and if we're lubuntu"
<cyphermox> and more than that, given that you could install with different installers ;)
<wxl> oh boy
<cyphermox> it probably ought to be done somewhat like for language packs
<cyphermox> I'll capture that on the bug; but I don't know off-hand if I have time to do the implementation of this
<wxl> right
<wxl> so for now we should just include release notes about dealing with swapoff
<wxl> orrrr maybe just not use zram and document it as an option
<cyphermox> well, someone wishing to get to know ubiquity could do it too
<wxl> that too for sure
<cyphermox> wxl: bug updated
<wxl> thx cyphermox !
<cyphermox> at this point this definitely qualifies as Triaged
<wxl> XD
<wxl> @tsimonq2: latest iso boots into uefi ok
<wxl> (with vbox)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Cool, now try 17.10 and comparr
<wxl> i guess i need to install offline, too
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<wxl> anyways one interesting thing is that the display is all foobared until i flip virtual terminals around
<wxl> i assume you have no such problem with kvm?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I dunno, I'm on mobile 😉
<wxl> well i mean you just did htis right? :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Like a week ago :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Idfr ;)
<wxl> :/
<wxl> alright well off to work
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Baii
<Guest64515> hello!
<Guest64515> anybody home? :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hi :)
<Guest64515> do you know about the improvements on Lubuntu 17.10 ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Irt what exactly?
<Guest64515> about the package management?
<Guest64515> no update on Synaptic?
<wxl> they come when they come
<Guest64515> (i don't like very much this front-end)
<Guest64515> do you like ?
<wxl> synaptic? nope. i use apt.
<Guest64515> but do can do with apt what people do with synaptic ?
<Guest64515> but do you can do with apt what people do with synaptic ?
<wxl> synaptic is just a front end. you can do everything it does on the command line
<Guest64515> even adding new repositories?
<wxl> you can use apt-add-repository or just edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest64515> ohh yeh ,this file has all the repositories!
<Guest64515> i will research a little bit more about apt!
<Guest64515> do you contribute for lubuntu?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> btw #lubuntu is usually the best place for the support for future reference
<Guest64515> i like very much also! i installed it some days ago and it's very faster!
<Guest64515> i have some knowledge about mysql and Postgresql,
<Guest64515> do you think that it's possible to contribute for Lubuntu on this subjects?
<wxl> i can't think of any off hand, no
<wxl> but there's plenty of projects that use sql backends
<wxl> what i would start doing is searching through bug reports and find things you can fix, help troubleshoot, etc.
<Guest64515> yes, bug reports could be a nice starting!
<Guest64515> do you know where the list of bug reports?
<lubot> StAmoako was added by: StAmoako
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @StAmoako, o/
<wxl> launchpad, Guest64515
<lubot> <StAmoako> @VikingRedwolf, Thanks @VikingRedwolf
<Guest64515> ohh my god a hugh list, thanks wxl!
<wxl> @tsimonq2: can you do me a weird favor and see if 32 bit boots in uefi mode?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Sure, later
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Ouch... I broke Calamares 😞
<lubot> Gustavo was added by: Gustavo
<wxl> hey @Gustavo!
<lubot> <Gustavo> Hi everybody!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Gustavo, o/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, What'd you do?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> An object has wrong dimensions and it makes the window to crash.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Fixing...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, O.O
<lubot> File a bug!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> What makes me think it's not suitable for HiDPI displays.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, File a bug ;)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I might
<wxl> @tsimonq2: FIX DEVEL NOTIFICATIONS LIST
<tannedin> if anyone is avail, got an odd problem that a day's worth of googling isn't leading to anything fruitful
<tsimonq2> tannedin: try #lubuntu or #ubuntu :)
<tannedin> and thats what I get for frustration and copying and pasting a channel.  Thanks
<lubot> Human was removed by: Human
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Human, 😢
#lubuntu-devel 2017-12-02
<wxl> uefi fail on zesty @tsimonq2
<wxl> also @tsimonq2 mailing list @tsimonq2 fix it @tsimonq2 now
<wxl> uh fiiiine
<tsimonq2> wrong chan :P
<wxl> or not
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> not really
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> My Zesty on UEFI didn't fail, btw
<lubot> Vinicius Erikson Ursulino was removed by: Vinicius Erikson Ursulino
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Vinicius Erikson Ursulino, 😢
<wxl[m]> I think it's because I'm offline. I thought I was online but may need to twiddle it to work with the VPN
#lubuntu-devel 2017-12-03
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl, @VikingRedwolf, @julienlavergne: http://phab.lubuntu.me/T14
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> wxl, Chris from keybase sent me a chat request. Did you say anything to him?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Maybe it's because of the Lubuntu group
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Accept ._.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😐
<wxl[m]> Yes i did
<tsimonq2> Oh hey wxl[m]
<wxl[m]> Been doing Christmas stuff all day 😧
<tsimonq2> Cool cool
<lubot> Daniel was added by: Daniel
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot> Brokera was added by: Brokera
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot> <Brokera> Hi 👋
<lubot> <Brokera> Are you speekeng only English?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Some of us understand other languages but primarily English, yes ;)
<lubot> <Brokera> I do not speak English very well. so I apologize in advance if I write something wrong
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's all good :)
<lubot> <Brokera> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/yRBR9pA.jpg What is this?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> sounds like a download error to me, due to network failure
<lubot> <Brokera> This message appeared after installing telegram for the desktop
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> this isn't a support channel but try this ppa: http://www.webupd8.org/2015/01/install-official-telegram-desktop-app.html
<lubot> <Brokera> I installed telegrams through a synaptic
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> anyway that looks like a network failure. change your mirrors, and try again, before using my tip
<lubot> <Brokera> thank you
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> you're welcome 😉
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> you can find more support links here: http://lubuntu.me/support
<lubot> <Brokera> thank you
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😊
#lubuntu-devel 2018-11-26
<kc2bez> wxl my build failed.
<lubot> <teward001> build logs?
<kc2bez> ls
<kc2bez> standby.
<kc2bez> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FGYjJrDQ8g/
<wxl> /home/ds/wkdir/pcmanfm-qt/pcmanfm/settings.cpp:690:9: error: ‘setDefaultTerminal’ is not a member of ‘Fm’ 
<wxl> that suggests we probably need the libfm changes first
<kc2bez> That makes sense but where do I go from here?
<wxl> @kc2bez: wait for @tsimonq2 to get those libfm changes in and then you'll need to try the build again, with that version of libfm-qt installed
<kc2bez> Copy that, I will standby and update libfm when it is ready.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [wireless site survey cost] kumarakmonllc (kumar) : 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [wireless site survey cost] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) : 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu Wiki] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) : 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [wireless site survey cost] kumarfield (kumar) : 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> SIIIIGH
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Alright
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Enough of this
<teward> tsimonq2: disable user reg, or at least enable approvals
<teward> i can't apparently
<teward> i'm messing with a local phab to see if I can't do it programmatically
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [wireless site survey cost] teward (Thomas Ward) : 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [blyat] teward (Thomas Ward) : 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6900aed3826c: Add highlight to qpdfview] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6900aed3826c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb47357fd0429: Add how to change highlight color of qpdfview] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb47357fd0429
#lubuntu-devel 2018-11-27
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T80: Document building and publishing the Lubuntu Manual] Steedalion (Steed) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T80#3462
<lubot> <Wafficus> Hey wxl, if I could ask nicely, can I please get training on helping with the system admin side of things. I'd love to add more stuff on my resume
<lubot> <Wafficus> Like server side tasks
<lubot> <teward001> (1) learn linux
<lubot> <teward001> *shot*
<lubot> <teward001> (Just kidding, i'm just being annoying heh)
<wxl> that's the right start, though
<lubot> <Wafficus> Nah it's all good
<wxl> learn linux REALLY good
<teward> wxl and I both speak from experience, knowing linux very well helps as a good starter
<teward> you might want to look into the training material for Linux+ or LPIC1 as well
<teward> gives you a gist of general sysadmin
<wxl> there's SO MUCH you can do with just a few basic gnu utils
<teward> 90% of *nix sysadmin is CLI after all
<teward> yep
<wxl> yep
<wxl> :)
<teward> JINX you owe me a beer
 * wxl hands teward a beer
<teward> *chugs the beer*
 * wxl waits for him to start drinking it
<teward> good now give me another one
<teward> lol
 * wxl steals it and breaks it on the ground
<teward> i'll get good and smashed on new years eve lol
<wxl> anywhooooo this is probably -offtopic
<lubot> <Wafficus> Gotcha
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T75: Lugito doesn't publish new posts] doc-E-brown (Ben Johnston) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T75#3464
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9930d62a1c90: Add printing to qpdfview and convert to grayscale preview] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9930d62a1c90
<lubot> <HMollerCl> this week meeting is on thursday then?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I've got confused because past week was on tuesday
<teward> Hosted by tsimonq2 on Thu, Nov 29, 17:00 - 18:00.  <-- looks it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks!
<teward> @HMollerCl https://phab.lubuntu.me/E16 is probably where you want to look
<teward> and RSVP or not :)
<teward> because Simon wants that for some odd reason :
<teward> :P
<lubot> <kc2bez> @HMollerCl [I've got confused because past week was on tuesday], Last week Thursday was the US holiday.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4828c29871e4: Add missing save as] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4828c29871e4
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [Last week Thursday was the US holiday.], aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, now I understand.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jajaja
<lubot> <HMollerCl> If it heps someone. I just found out how to enable the battery manager (for not charging over x%) for BIOS (or UEFI) who support it but can't be changed in BIOS. At least for lenovo it works.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Here is a how to, hope helps: https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Linux-Discussion/ideapad-linux-acpi-driver-for-power-managment/td-p/2267447
<wxl> lynorian: do we have something in the manual about checking hashes and what not?
<lynorian> wxl yes we have for a while
<wxl> lynorian where's that at again??
<lynorian> ugh we just link to the community wiki
<lynorian> https://manual.lubuntu.me/1/1.1/retrieving_the_image.html in the chapter for installation of course
<lubot> <teward001> lynorian: sounds like we need new data then rather than pulling the wiki :P
<lubot> <teward001> write it up up up!  *shot*
<lynorian> yep
<wxl> lynorian: that's probably ok, as torrent, zsync should do the hash check, but we should also include the check disc for defects. it might be good to explain what the aim to resolve (download/copy errors, respectively) and that a single bit of information can make for all sorts of weird problems
<lynorian> yep
<lynorian> having it local also means you could do something like wget -r the manual and have it locally if you want it offline
<wxl> true
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb62888097a3e: Add file --> save to libreoffice impress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb62888097a3e
<lynorian> wxl I am thinking of putting it in a warning like on file:///home/lynmp/testy/manual.lubuntu.me/1/1.3/installation.html
<lynorian> oops
<lynorian> I did wget it locally and it works lol
<wxl> XD
<lynorian> chapters 1.1 and 1.2 are some of the oldest parts of the manual actually
<lynorian> yeah looks like the external links might have been rewritten and with md5 being seen as too weak by some security professionals might have made the page linked to more confusing
<wxl> we could always recommend sha256 by default :)
<lynorian> yeah lubuntu.me recommends md5 still some 
<lynorian> this sounds like since it affects multiple areas should have a phab page
<wxl> we could certainly do that
<lynorian> there will be many users who at their first time have no clue what a hash is and having to explain md5 vs sha256 is way more levels of complexity 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T174: sha256 as default hash] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T174
<wxl> yep
<wxl> could be simple enough to refer to it as like a "cryptographic signature" or something a little more grokkable
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1092067/is-there-a-workaround-for-the-removal-of-copy-path-in-pcmanfm-qt?atw=1
<tsimonq2> wxl: Time to go say hai to tsujan again XD
<wxl> no thanks
<wxl> @tsimonq2: op says they might put it in some day
<tsimonq2> Oh?
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> i mean you have to read past the first few words and all but......
<wxl> thta said, i think it's probably untrue
<wxl> and moreso they seem adamantly against it
<tsimonq2> Got a link to the upstream issue?
<tsimonq2> I'll send a PR and if they don't accept it I'll freaking distro patch it :)
<wxl> https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/issues/485
<ubot93> Issue 485 in lxqt/pcmanfm-qt "Copy Paths" [Closed]
<wxl> that's probably the most useful one
<wxl> there is a solution to the problem
<wxl> just not via a context menu
<wxl> the usual "don't want to clutter the ui" argument https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/issues/730
<ubot93> Issue 730 in lxqt/pcmanfm-qt "'Copy as Path' as context menu option like old PCManFM." [Closed]
<wxl> admittedly if the funtionality is there, why bother with it?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcd822535b47c: Improve warning agianst http downloads and make more obvious] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcd822535b47c
#lubuntu-devel 2018-11-28
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T16: "About" menu] rekols (Rekols) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T16#3474
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T16: "About" menu] rekols (Rekols) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T16#3475
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfc73aa122dab: Fixed some typos.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfc73aa122dab
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T80: Document building and publishing the Lubuntu Manual] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T80#3476
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4c1c6ff0c570: Add the sha256 sums for 18.10 64 bit inline] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4c1c6ff0c570
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaa86a4c95920: Merge branch 'master' of ssh://phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/lubuntu-manual] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaa86a4c95920
<wxl> uh wth we have 0.54.1 of lubuntu-default-settings in proposed for bionic https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/0.54.1 but in my bionic vm i can't find it?!
<wxl> anyone else have bionic that they can confirm? i'm fully updated, too
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALef02e3ab208f: Add 32 bit sha256sum] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALef02e3ab208f
<teward> wxl: source only currently
<guiver_d> i just saw 1786602 in my inbox - read it now & i'll start testing..  (wxl i'm unsure what you asked about, will read later..)
<wxl> guiver_d: that's the one. i'm stumped.
<lynorian> I am still on bionic mostly but mostly still spending all my contributions on the manual
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's on my looooong todo list
<teward> wxl: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KM2x9Mbm9w/  <-- rmadison output
<wxl> i totally forgot that one altogether
<teward> wxl: source only because FTBFS in Bionic
<teward> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/0.54.1/+build/15285113
<wxl> OH
<teward> *smacks wxl with "How to read a Launchpad source package version specific page" documentation*
<guiver_d> sorry i used poor language; I'm reading it now.. 
<teward> wxl: build log for your perusal: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/384451241/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-amd64.lubuntu-default-settings_0.54.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<wxl> dh_install: Cannot find (any matches for) "usr/share/xsessions/QLubuntu.desktop" (tried in ., debian/tmp)
<wxl> looks like tsimonq2 screwed up
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I did
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And never got to fixing it
<teward> well, there you go.
<wxl> simple fix
<teward> *drops the mic, dabs, then walks off*
<wxl> now who wants to go fix it? :)
<wxl> we've got 15 days to get moving on this
<teward> *nominates @tsimonq2 since they TIL*
 * teward has no upload rights or he would offer
<wxl> well, i mean other folks might want to cut their teeth on a little package
<wxl> -ing
<wxl> like maybe we could coerce guiver_d to fix it.. then he'd know how to fix bugs so he could do so rather than just filling my inbox with new ones XD
<wxl> (just kidding chris i love what you're doing!)
<teward> wxl: it helps having me around though to sometimes help you figure out why your thoughts fail lol
<teward> :P
<wxl> ((but if you want to learn packaging..))
<teward> (rmadison is a USEFUL tool sometimes for this stuffS)
<wxl> wow yeah i haven't really used it much
<teward> wxl: yeah it's nice when the source package and the binaries are the same name, because it shows all the available package archs for a given matching name in all the releases
<teward> it has its usefulness of course :p
<teward> (and lookit I didn't even have to spin an Lubuntu VM up!)
<wxl> now i'm gonna be using rmadison left and right
<guiver_d> :) wxl  (i was out with the birds;  yer found me some cobol stuff to fix - yum!)
<teward> wxl: man rmadison - for more details
<wxl> guiver_d: admittedly packaging is pretty simple. the fix for this is stupid easy.
<teward> part of devscripts
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3ad2192f6fc9: Add save as and inserting an image to libreoffice impress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3ad2192f6fc9
<wxl> already beat you to it
<guiver_d> i'll finish reading & testing this first..
<wxl> don't bother with that bug, guiver_d. in case you didn't see the discussion above, there's no hope of verifying the fix fixes it.. because the fix isn't actually available
<teward> wxl rmadison {src package} -S helps too to see the binaries produced.  Messy read though, but you can definitely see nice things when you sort by the release name (though it's slightly wonky...)  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pRVkzhgmS7/
<teward> (example for nginx source and its binaries LOL)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4156f00cfa64: Add resize move image to libreoffice impress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4156f00cfa64
<guiver_d> yeah wxl, i added proposed; "lubuntu qt session" logged me in, i got message found in lp.bug.report , no crash signs but no lxqt session; 
<wxl> guiver_d: it's because your version of lubuntu-default-settings didn't change. you still have 0.54. make sure when you're doing things like this to check to make sure you have the version of the package that's supposed to fix it
<guiver_d> yep :) 0.54
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T136: Fix EFI/encryption] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T136#3477
<guiver_d> okay wxl what do i read to see/understand-background etc of the packaging task?
<wxl> guiver_d: here's the tutorial https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging-tutorial/
<wxl> here's the repo https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-default-settings/browse/ubuntu%252Fbionic/
<wxl> i'd advise getting rid of all the QLubuntu's in the repo, i.e. like here except not the changelog https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-default-settings/browse/ubuntu%252Fbionic/?grep=QLubuntu
<wxl> if you want to go the extra mile, after you've built it, upload to a ppa, let it build, install it.. and make sure it fixes it
<guiverc> wxl: git clone - what key? (login etc) does it use/need?
<wxl> guiverc: scroll down for the requirements
<guiverc> :)   (thanks)
<wxl> that should be mentioned in the initial tutorial in the comments
<guiverc> yeah it was obvious; i'll do real world example in pack-tut
#lubuntu-devel 2018-11-29
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T80: Document building and publishing the Lubuntu Manual] Steedalion (Steed) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T80#3478
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T80: Document building and publishing the Lubuntu Manual] Steedalion (Steed) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T80#3479
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6a44bbd0d794: Add how to find version of all packages to tips and tricks] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6a44bbd0d794
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL21bdf80a7e5b: Add duplicate slide functionality to loimpress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL21bdf80a7e5b
<guiverc_d> `git clone ssh://.../lubuntu-default-settings` I assume will grab the latest; how do I grab the bionic version?
<kc2bez> I think if you do a git branch it should tell you what you are on.
<guiverc_d> :)   thanks kc2bez 
<kc2bez> You bet. Happy to help.
<lubot> <teward001> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> I think if you do a git branch it should tell you what you are on.], it will
<lubot> <Redious> this group has muslim？
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't think so?
<lubot> <teward001> not sure the relevance of one's religious identification though for Lubuntu development though
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm not Muslim myself...
<lubot> <teward001> and I'm religion-agnostic - I ascribe to no religious belief whatsoever though I respect everyone else's religious beliefs (to most extents)
<lubot> <teward001> this said, religious belief has no bearing on Lubuntu development :P
<lubot> <Wafficus> Meeting today?
<lubot> <kc2bez> According to the calendar.
 * lynorian is back from getting groceries
<mpmc> General q for you guys, how do you deal with phone scammers that claim "your computer is infected"?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Aww man, I'm sorry.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Who's around for the meeting?
<guiverc> o/
<lubot> <kc2bez> O/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyone else?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @Wafficus  was here
<lynorian> \o
 * lynorian is left handed
 * guiverc grins
<lubot> <Wafficus> Here
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm on a parent's meeting in my kids school
<docEbrown> sorry I'm late
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I won't be able to participate unless I  speak now
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [I won't be able to participate unless I  speak now], Go ahead
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I've been working on the additional drivers tab
<mpmc> docEbrown: shouldn't you be in another time? ;)
<docEbrown> not sure... sorry!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I have an issue of how pyqt use threads vs pygkt and the final display of all the drivers, initial screen is working ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Beside that I  haven't done other things
<mpmc> Can I ask who choose to use nmcli for editing connections?
<lynorian> mpmc: I find nmtui easier for some things but not feature complete
<wxl[m]> Be here in a few minutes
<lynorian> I have some of nm-tray
<mpmc> lynorian: Not a complaint at all :) I'm just really happy it WAS chosen.
<lynorian> yeah it didn't used to exist
<lynorian> it is now part of network manager as a whole
<lynorian> nm-tray uses network manager underneath
<mpmc> Anyway I'm going to shut up & let you guys get on with your meeting.
<docEbrown> if everyone is done should I go next?
<lynorian> hmollerCI are you done or busy
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think Hans is done.
<docEbrown> ok cool.  I'll go?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Go for it Doc
<docEbrown> sweet, so the update to Lugito was committed last week and from all reports seems to be running well.  If agreed we can probably close off 
<docEbrown> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T88
<docEbrown> ha, or lugito proves me wrong ;)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ha. Timing
<docEbrown> I am still working on adding documentation etc... but it also seems like I have a bug to fix.  I don't have access to the server Lugito is running on so I'll need some assistance here with logs etc
<docEbrown> I am also looking at https://phab.lubuntu.me/T75#3464 which is posting the blog updates to wordpress.  It seems logical for this to be included in the Lugito package.  One question though:  Are the blog posts committed to Phabricator before being published?
<docEbrown> I was thinking of using the commit log and diff to detect whether it is a new post or an update and auto commit to wordpress from there
<docEbrown> I'll ping @tsimonq2 RE: Lugito being down
<docEbrown> thats it from me.  If anyone knows about the blog publishing it'd be great if I could bother them for a couple of mins
<mpmc> tsimonq2: Thank you for suggesting https://phab.lubuntu.me/T32 =D
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think @tsimonq2 is the guy for that.
<lubot> <Wafficus> I'm up
<lubot> <Wafficus> So
<lubot> <Wafficus> I'm still waiting on assets from @TheWendyPower but she said she'll provide me the png and svg files I need. Other than that, still learning qt and c++ through a related book and video tutorials for the same reason. Since I'm still waiting I'll make sure that all buttons function on the first screen first
<lubot> <Wafficus> Other than that, been applying to related jobs atm and have been stressed out since no takers yet. Other qa tester freebie internship thing has been going well. Trying my best to not break down at work but ah well.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Anyway that's it for me.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks @Wafficus
<mpmc> Wafficus: Sorry to hear of your troubles.
<lynorian> my turn?
<wxl> keep on keeping on, @Wafficus. you'll get there
<wxl> go lynorian 
<lynorian> I have redone adding hashes to the manual to link locally after I found the page we linked to confusing
<lynorian> I did a ton more on libre office impress and more work on qpdfview to start the prefrences dialog
 * wxl makes the loudest applause ever, directed in lynorian's direction
<wxl> that's like the numnber one support topic
<lynorian> I merged some fixes to typos on that steedlion did
<wxl> go steedlion
<lynorian> I also had more on extracting files by right clicking in pcmanfm
<mpmc> Shame there is no Tilix for lxqt :(
<lynorian> some things like openbox configuration now have mulitple screenshots
<wxl> nice
<wxl> sure there is mpmc. it's called tmux.
<lynorian> also keyboard menu naviagtion for some things as a new chapter
<docEbrown> +111111 for tmux!
<docEbrown> \away meeting @ work
<wxl> > boots fresh install
<wxl> > installs tmux
<wxl> ^^^ ALWAYS the case
<lynorian> oh since last meeting I more on compton conf
<wxl> oh nice
<mpmc> wxl: I meant an actual qt clone of tilix :p
<wxl> mpmc: yeah no need for that. just use your terminal of choice and tmux.
<kc2bez_> Awesome work lynorian!
<wxl> seriously, fantastic stuff
<wxl> amazing
<mpmc> wxl: Does tmux allow you to: Change font size? Copy as HTML? Find text in a terminal? :)
<wxl> i owe you a beverage of your choosing :)
<wxl> mpmc: terminal does; no... that's weird?; yes
<mpmc> I have yet to find anything as nice as tilix.
<wxl> go get a good terminal emulator and tmux then XD
<wxl> ok anyone else?
<kc2bez_> I can go.
<lynorian> nope I am done
<wxl> go dano go
<kc2bez_> Worked on https://phab.lubuntu.me/T170
<kc2bez_> The libfm patch has been pushed to phab.
<kc2bez_> Will try to build the pcmanfm patch after that lands.
<kc2bez_> Thanks to wxl teward and apt-ghetto for the help.
<kc2bez_> I learned a great deal so far.
<wxl> everyone needs to give kc2bez_ a pat on the back because this one was a bit of a doozy.. and it was his first go at packagaing
<kc2bez_> Thanks. I really think I understand it better now. I'm almost there on the second part.
 * guiverc pats kc2bez_ on back & says 'well done mate!'
<kc2bez_> I had a lot of help.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: we need you to get that libfm-qt patch in proposed so kc2bez_ can do the work on pcmanfm-qt ^^^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ack
<kc2bez_> That is it for me. I appreciate the support.
<wxl> thanks again dan!!!
<wxl> next?
<kc2bez_> You wxl or @tsimonq2 I think.
<wxl> ok i'll go
<wxl> so the usual bug triage and support and all that really :)
<wxl> was reminded of an sru on lubuntu-default-settings (removing the "lubuntu next" session from lxde versions) but it looks like it's failing to build, so set guiverc in the right direction to fix that
<wxl> yes, we're training even more packagers
 * wxl squees with joy
 * mpmc while crying and applauding, throws roses as wxl :)
<wxl> also with a little help from my friends at kubuntu, had an idea on how we might fix the efi/encryption issues: see if kde neon has fixed it. they're using calamares in their unstable versions. i have the iso but haven't looked deeper yet. still, promising
<wxl> i tooted about us being in forbes :) https://mastodon.technology/@lubuntu/101155685610382391
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> also with a little help from my friends at kubuntu, had an idea on how we …], When I tried using their exact config it didn't work
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But hey
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Maybe it's changed
<wxl> @tsimonq2: yeah, i was thinking more of comparing piece by piece rather than grabbing it all wholesale
<lubot> <kc2bez> I saw your toot. ^^ and boosted it.
<wxl> thx @kc2bez :) 
<wxl> for tweeters, toots get tweeted and vice versa so you can twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial, too
<wxl> and i think that's it
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks for everything you do wxl
<lubot> <kc2bez> Guiverc needs to go too I think.
<guiverc> not sure I can say much, I'm trying to understand what wxl passed me, but i'm slow (it's all new to me  - i'll get there, just not quickly..)
<lubot> <kc2bez> You're not alone.
<wxl> just keep cracking at it and asking questions. we'll get there together. that goes for all of you!
 * mpmc is installing 19.04 fresh on thinkpad.
<guiverc> thanks wxl; for help & support. (seconding kc2bez's earlier statement)
<wxl> very happy to help, seriously.
<mpmc> Bleh, efi bug again.
<mpmc> I forgot what I did to get it to boot :/
<kc2bez> @tsimonq2 you still here?
<mpmc> Has something changed in the latest dev images? no option to create an esp fs for efi.
<kc2bez> wxl I think that is everyone. I don't think we missed anybody.
<wxl> ok i think we're good then
<wxl> thanks everyone for showing up and all your hard work
<wxl> you're making magic happen!
<mpmc> wxl: you missed someone! :p
<wxl> speak up! 
<mpmc> Users in general :p
<wxl> oh i never forget them but they gotta speak up if they have something to say :)
<mpmc> I'm not sure if users are allowed to chat in meetings or not :)
<wxl> sure
<mpmc> I think the only things missing in 19.04 are 1) efi fix, 2) live sessions don't honour keyboard layouts chosen, 3) missing show-password from nm-tray. 4) minimal install, 5) T32.
<wxl> we've got tasks for most of those
<wxl> you should make a task for 2, 3
<kc2bez> Hereis the 1904 tracking task https://phab.lubuntu.me/T117
<kc2bez> Here is ^
<mpmc> wxl: Well, opening a task and I'm told "Oh, and please don't use this for bugs. Lubuntu's Phabricator is primarily for development." 2 is a bug :p
<wxl> potentially
<wxl> you mean you boot the thing and then go through the install process... and then expect that the overall session will pick up on those settings?
<mpmc> wxl: By default they keyboard layout is us, so certain keys for other layouts (gb in my case) are wrong. This causes all sorts of issues with password etc. especially those that use @ or ".
<wxl> mpmc: the question is where are you setting the layout and where do you expect to see it working?
<mpmc> wxl: Ah, during the install, using the installer you're told to pick a keyboard layout and given the option to test it, well if you select GB and attempt to test it the layout is still us.
<mpmc> Same thing happens with entering wifi passwords.
<wxl> mpmc: so you're saying within calamares itself???
<mpmc> wxl: partly yes, but I think the issue could be solved by asking to select a keyboard layout pre-session load.
<wxl> mpmc: ok, well to me, i see that as a really confused issue. there's a lot of ways to look at it. so i'd actually make a task
<mpmc> wxl: Ok will do.
#lubuntu-devel 2018-11-30
<mpmc> wxl: As requested opened a Task -> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T175
<lubot> <Redious> فصيدن دونتلد ددللبسث دلبي
<lubot> <Redious> بقصيبز ژبثيزًـ
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Please speak English here.
<guiverc_d> wxl (or anyone) - is there a task on phab.lubuntu.me that relates to what I'm trying to do? [lubuntu-default-settings] or just 4be7e413ec21.  (the link you provided also links to 0229d7cbb2e3 which deletes a file I do see on my lubuntu 18.04 system);  [because of pain & abi at times I struggle sustaining concentration & get confused]
<lubot> Catalonia1714 was added by: Catalonia1714
<lubot> <Catalonia1714> Hello everyone. I own a small computer company here in Catalonia and I’ve been switching to Lubuntu  many of my customer’s (home and professionals) for lamost 5 years. Lubuntu suits our needs very well especially for senior customers with quite old Laptops that only want to surf the internet and edit some Office files. I am very
<lubot>  excited to be able to discuss directly to the Devs the issues that we’re facing with all our Installed base and follow up the development.
<lubot> <Catalonia1714> We have installed hundreds of Lubuntu computers, and now we are planning to move to Lubuntu a local public School for all the Netbooks that are actually using W10 and painfully slow.
<lubot> <chris guiver> @Catalonia1714 [Hello everyone. I own a small computer company here in Catalonia and I’ve been s …], Sorry I don't think anyone is around; it's friday night my local [& I'm not a dev], others are no doubt sleeping (sun has not risen on their friday for some).  If you don't want to try again later, a mailing-list query maybe a
<lubot> n alternative (you could wait; everything here is logged [irc], so devs will no doubt see it, but they may have difficulty replying if you leave)
<guiverc> i have a `dput` error "uploading files for distr.. UNRELEASED to ppa not allow.." - where/how do I specify bionic (if that's what it's trying to tell me)?
<lubot> <chris guiver> @Catalonia1714 https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Lubuntu-users maybe useful to you if you go the mailing list route.. (the main devs will see it too; there is also a -devel mailing list too)
<guiverc> please ignore my last question.. found it
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @wxl: could I be trained for packaging as well?
<lubot> <fwapy> Could i be too
<lubot> <fwapy> I wanna contribute
<lubot> <fwapy> If possible
<lubot> Barika was added by: Barika
<lubot> <Barika> Question... If a package is not at latest version how would I get latest version installed?
<lubot> <teward001> Barika depends on the package, but that's more a support question than a development one
<lubot> <teward001> which package are you specifically looking at?
<lubot> <Barika> In general. I am looking at switching back to ubuntu base from arch(arch typically has latest versions of software in AUR). Just dont install arch enough everyday to have to remember the steps I did to get my system where itd at.
<lubot> <Barika> I also like that most third parties they typically release right away fo ubuntu or redhat. So trying to understand how i get best of both worlds from Ubuntu.
<lubot> <Barika> By the way is there a support channel for Lububtu on Telegram.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Barika [By the way is there a support channel for Lububtu on Telegram.], https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support
<wxl[m]> @Catalonia1714 what's the issue?
<wxl[m]> guiverc you got what you need?
<wxl[m]> @SamuelBanya (changed your username?) and @fwapy yes! As soon as I find a good task I'll get you on it. Meanwhile read this thoroughly and carefully (and get an the requirements taken care of) and ask questions where they come up https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging-tutorial/
<lubot> <teward001> you mean wxl's horrendous documentation of packaging.  *hides*  :P
<lubot> <teward001> *shot*
<lubot> <teward001> and yes I always annoy wxl regularly, it's just normal around here :)
<wxl[m]> Yes the document you complain about and yet somehow can't figure out how to fix
<teward> because E:BUSY
<teward> and if they accept me into the backporters team as a volunteer to clean out the insane backports queue buildups...
<teward> i'll be even more busy lol
<wxl[m]> Excuses are the nails that built the house of failure
<mpmc> :o
<teward> wxl[m]: excuses are not excuses when the mountain of other dev tasks takes up all your time
<teward> or full time job :P
<wxl[m]> Hey I work full time too! And I have a rental and a wife and a teenage daughter involved in too many extracurricular activities
<lubot> <teward001> you aren't on call 24/7/365 for it stuff brekaing at work lo
<lubot> <teward001> l
<mpmc> wxl[m]: A rental what? Car, house, Wife or Daughter?
<wxl[m]> House
<wxl[m]> I am but I don't let stuff break XD
<lubot> <teward001> LOL @ rental wife/daughter
<apt-ghetto> @wxl Do you know a *buntu, that does an encrypted EFI installation without a separate, unencrypted /boot partition?
<mpmc> That reminds me, I must continue the install on my thoughtpad.
<lubot> <teward001> apt-ghetto: I don't know of any Ubuntu that lets you do that, MBR or EFI
<lubot> <teward001> at least not out of the box
<lubot> <teward001> wxl[m]: ^ you know of any?
<apt-ghetto> well, there is lubuntu 18.10 that does it, at least it tries to install it in this way
<apt-ghetto> i did an encrypted efi installation with xubuntu 18.10, which has an unencrypted /boot partition, but it works
<mpmc> Right, I've set the thoughtpad to uefi only now. Seems having it set to both confuses the installer.
<lubot> <Catalonia1714> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> @Catalonia1714 what's the issue?], We basically have 2 issues.  ... 1) The Catalan translation is really, really, really bad. Many strings are not translated and people have a hard time understanding what to do. I tried years ago to get involved to the project as I want to help translate, I was pushing for week
<lubot> s to the IRC channel, but we were totally unable to contact the Catalan translator responsible. This is by far the worse Catalan translation of all Ubuntu’s flawors.  ... 2) Firefox is not properlly set up, as even if the locale is CA, the user still browses in English, so I have to manually go to options and delete the english languages from the L
<lubot> anguages list and leave only Catalan, only then the user browsers with the locale CA (loading multilanguage webpages in Catalan by default)
<mpmc> Am I just blind or is there no Sticky Keys option?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @wxl yeah I'm not anon anymore
<wxl> @Catalonia1714 LXDE or LXQt?
<lubot> <Catalonia1714> LXDE
<wxl> @SamuelBanya "anon" is probably not the right word to use. 
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Anonymous, it's the same thing
<wxl> i'm saying you're not anonymous :)
<apt-ghetto> exactly
<wxl> @Catalonia1714 unfortunately LXDE doesn't really see a lot of development. this is one of the reasons we've switched to LXQt. did you talk to the upstream folks about the translations?
<lubot> <Catalonia1714> Indeed I did
<lubot> <Catalonia1714> Anyways, any installation we need to consider for Public schools is going to relay on LTS’s
<lubot> <Catalonia1714> 18.10 have actually even worse translations
<wxl> yes but you can get translations into it much easier
<wxl> and translations are something they're ALWAYS talking about
<wxl> @Catalonia1714 /ruf
<wxl> we just went down?
<wxl> oops wrong one :/
<wxl> @Catalonia1714 what i was trying to say is that we can't do much to convince the developers of LXDE to accept translations
<lubot> <Catalonia1714> I would be happy to help translate LXQt
<wxl> that's pretty easy actually :)
<lubot> <Catalonia1714> Anyone already taking care of the Catalan translations?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> So wxl could I do packaging as well ?
<wxl> @Catalonia1714 it's more translated than many other languages https://weblate.lxqt.org/languages/ca/
<wxl> @SamuelBanya i said when i come up with a task, i'll send it your way. meanwhile read and understand the docs and do the requirements
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Sick
<lubot> <Catalonia1714> I will register right away and try to help as much as I can. Thank you Bridge Bot
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Btw how do I determine the path for the Monitor Settings app in Lubuntu?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Is that in the /bin directory?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I tried right clicking it but it doesn't have like a properties section that lists it's file path
<wxl> @Catalonia1714 no problem. btw the bridge bot communicates between telegram and irc. you're not actually talking to someone called bridge bot :) my nick is wxl
<lubot> <Catalonia1714> lol
<lubot> <Catalonia1714> Excuse my ignorance.
<lubot> <Catalonia1714> Tha ks wxl!
<wxl> np :)
<wxl> @SamuelBanya i think that's lxqt-config-monitor. you can `which lxqt-config-monitor` to find it's path.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thanks will do
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Appreciate it
<wxl> if that's not it for some reasons, the other trick you can do is watch your processes with qps or top or whatever, load and app, and watch to see which command is run
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Oh yeah why does your @ not show up wxl? Like @wxl doesn't populate
 * wxl shrugs
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> True anon achieved
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Plus no annoying pings
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Kudos
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I took screenshots and will try later
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Appreciate it fam
#lubuntu-devel 2018-12-01
<docEbrown> hey guys I'll be in San Diego this coming week for work. Is there anyone in the area who is interested on catching up for a pint of coffee?
<lynorian_> docEbrown: San diego is a little far for me I am farther north
<lynorian_> not that I drink coffee either
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> If you ever end up in New York let me know. That goes for any of the Lubuntu dev fam.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> San Diego, I'm jelly. Nice weather.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @SamuelBanya [If you ever end up in New York let me know. That goes for any of the Lubuntu dev …], I'm in NY but like 8 hours of drive time from the city. Almost in Canada here.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ah dang
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Definitely would get lunch with one of you dudes on a weekend or after work. I now work from 8 to 5 pm but go home to work from 6 to 7 pm remotely for that qa tester internship
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> So weekdays are tough for me these days
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Nice you're traveling for work through dan?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Not most of the time.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Gotcha
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hey fam
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Trying to upload a git commit of the welcome center because I got the monitor settings to work
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Its:
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> In the directory aka lubuntu-welcome-center
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> git add -A
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> git push -m "git commit message"
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> git commit
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Right?
<lynorian_> @samuelbanya sounds right
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Sweet I think it worked
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Awesome thanks for the help to get the Monitor Settings path walter
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> It works
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Had to use a StackOverflow example since it uses Qt' s QProcess module and uses the start subprocess with the given file path
<docEbrown> sorry for the delay was on IRC on my phone. Same goes if anyone comes to Sydney Australia to hit me up
<docEbrown> Also is anyone able to log into the server running Lugito. It seems to be down and I was wandering if it is related to my last update
<lubot> <teward001> remind me which server runs lugito @tsimonq2?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [remind me which server runs lugito @tsimonq2?], Phab server
<lubot> <teward001> i can poke it yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Let me real quick
<docEbrown> thx!
<lubot> <teward001> no it's not down AFAICT
<lubot> <teward001> *is already in the TMUX session*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Should be ready
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 I was already SSH'd in for something else :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL66453b69d6a5: Merge branch 'master' of ssh://phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/lubuntu-manual] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL66453b69d6a5
<docEbrown> its alive!!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2579c8f33c89: Add how to print slides] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2579c8f33c89
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4e070ce90048: Add export as pdf to libreoffice impress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4e070ce90048
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0b498fb9d3d8: Add media info to vlc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0b498fb9d3d8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4f8845ed5279: Add delete pictures to lximage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4f8845ed5279
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9775bcfe21ac: add libreoffice impress resizing text boxes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9775bcfe21ac
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL44e5f7734d7c: Add close button to file associations] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL44e5f7734d7c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T136: Fix EFI/encryption] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T136#3493
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T159: strip environment in lxqt-sudo] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T159#3494
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa874d09d8aca: Add date_and_time RTC clock] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa874d09d8aca
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T175: Live session keyboard layout oddities] mpmc (mpmc) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T175#3492
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc654d45e129c: Add recently used files to vlc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc654d45e129c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa4c6e0892b06: Add firefox paste] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa4c6e0892b06
<docEbrown> @tsimonq2 are blog posts committed before being posted to WordPress? we could use Lugito to post them based on diffs if so? Sound OK?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL63afa881d2e2: Add how to get to columns in lowriter] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL63afa881d2e2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T88: Lugito should do diffs] doc-E-brown (Ben Johnston) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T88#3480
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rWELCOMEc35040f49ff3: commit Add comments for monitor OS location and community button] SBanya (Samuel Banya) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rWELCOMEc35040f49ff3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rWELCOME2b528c1039eb: Commit: Adding working monitor settings button functionality] SBanya (Samuel Banya) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rWELCOME2b528c1039eb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALed0e77161a0a: Add how to add hyperlinks to lowriter] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALed0e77161a0a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0854ca97d496: Add select all and select multiple files from pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0854ca97d496
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @docEbrown [<docEbrown> @tsimonq2 are blog posts committed before being posted to WordPress? …], That sounds good to me
<docEbrown> any ideas why Lugito was down?
<docEbrown> @tsimonq2 cool!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1459d85b4053: Add how to toggle notifications on nm-tray] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1459d85b4053
<lubot> <teward001> i think it was just lagged
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL74144105ba80: Add zoom in and out on qterminal] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL74144105ba80
<lubot> <teward001> and once I got in I think it got scared
<lubot> <teward001> since I"m the ultra powerful sysadmin from hell *evil grin*
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5cdc34ea4833: add lowriter text box] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5cdc34ea4833
<docEbrown> ha ha :-)
<docEbrown> it didn't respond to a link post during the stand up either which was weird
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6fbecc7ea82c: Add save as to localc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6fbecc7ea82c
<docEbrown> \away afk
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hah
<lubot> <fwapy> (Sticker, 512x512) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/8aO27gK5/file_5057.png
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd9abe81f2bd5: Add paste link address to vlc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd9abe81f2bd5
<lubot> socializare was added by: socializare
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @wxl if I ever pickup a raspberry pi and try it out as a service based server, could I ask you to mentor me sometimes, or just in general for this sys admin type path?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd299c88c9b15: Add how to save in word format] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd299c88c9b15
<wxl[m]> @SamuelBanya I'm sure we'd all be willing to help
<wxl[m]> Offtopic though 😉
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> True I forgot the channel again my bad
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcd9aaa6a672c: Add qterminal open link directly] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcd9aaa6a672c
#lubuntu-devel 2018-12-02
<guiverc> wxl is there a task on phab.lubuntu.me that relates to what I'm trying to do? [lubuntu-default-settings] or just 4be7e413ec21.  (the link provided also links to 0229d7cbb2e3 which deletes a file I do see on my lubuntu 18.04 system)
<guiverc> i have `debbuild -S --no-sign` (only warning about ancient-standards),  then `debsign -k..source.changes`, and `dput ppa:gui..` to get successfully uploaded packages .. but I don't see them & have no idea as what issues if any lp has  (first time I've used a ppa).   anyone got any clues on where i should look?
<lubot> <teward001> @guiverc what're you attempting to do?  upload the packages to a PPA for builds?
<guiverc> a very slighly modified lubuntu-default-settings_0.54.21 (the .2 is Simon's, the .21 as I've also made change, but i'm primarily trying to learn! - relates to prior wxl asked question)
<guiverc> sorry teward ^
<guiverc> also all changes I've done locally; not via git - i clone'd & did it all locally, assuming it's not the issue - my plan was to do it non-local when I understand what I'm doing :)
<lubot> <teward001> guiverc: so you aren't seeing it when uploaded to the PPA, you mean?  Did you receive an email about it being accepted or rejected?
<guiverc> :)  my ppa is empty, i looked for email in gmail & saw none.. didn't look in personal email.. will look
<lubot> <teward001> an email about accept/reject will go to your primary email address on Launchpad
<lubot> <teward001> so always check that first :P
<lubot> <teward001> if you get absolutely no message then you did something wrong, if you got a reject it'll explain why
<guiverc> i must have done something wrong, I see no email in personal either, and just checked, gmail is my preferred
<guiverc> i think I recall reading you should use development release (19.04) - my steps were done on 18.04 box (where I plan to test) - is this an issue?
<wxl> no that's right
<wxl> try uploading it again
<wxl> whatever you use to build must be the same system as you're targeting
<wxl> so it sounds like 18.04 is right
<guiverc> yep. 18.04 is my target.  -- some output from commands http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7hK62cJSMG/  (copied to txt file; were performed yesterday)
<wxl> oh
<wxl> i see the problem
<wxl> you didn't sign the original and it failed because of that, right?
<wxl> and that's why you did the debsign, right?
<guiverc> yeah the packaging instructions gave me the --no-sign .. ; and yep that's why i signed later in step not in instructions
<teward> um
<teward> which instructions
<wxl> well the instructions for uploading to a ppa (at the bottom of the tutorial) are meant to supercede that
<teward> because wxl and I are in agreement the instructions are... well, wrong for PPA destined uploads
<wxl> i set the basic tutorial (which does not expect one to have to upload to ppa's) to --no-sign to save people the hassle of gpg
<guiverc> teward, https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging-tutorial/  (yep basic; and I'm not following exactly anyway)
<teward> wxl: oh so when I futz with things per that tutorial...
<teward> I can just do my traditional `debuild -S` because gpg is a requirement on my case because nginx in ubuntu-server :P
<guiverc> at this stage I'm NOT intended for real, it's ppa to learn & test... [first]
<teward> guiverc: right, but for PPA destined test builds
<teward> you have to have the gpg part
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> i wish phab wiki's had indexes
<wxl> sigh
<teward> PPA uploads must be GPG signed with a key tied to your Launchpad account
<wxl> i should probably split the sections out into separate pages
<teward> (just like direct uploads into the standard Ubuntu repos requires the GPG signature too)
<wxl> anyways, here's the deal. let's say you do this:
<teward> wxl: yeah that might be a good idea
<wxl> 1. build unsigned
<wxl> 2. upload
<wxl> it gets rejected
<wxl> and then:
<wxl> 1. sign
<teward> wxl: or you won't get it processed at all
<wxl> 2. upload
<wxl> it gets rejected
<wxl> or ^^
<wxl> the fix: increment the version (i usually append somehting like ppa2 or whatever), rebuild (signed, of course), and upload
<guiverc> how does the ppa upload know it's from me  (if it's unsigned.. couldn't it be anyone uploading?)
<teward> guiverc: it actually ignores unsigned
<teward> as i said earlier
<teward> you MUST have a GPG signed upload
<teward> for a PPA to accept
<wxl> look at the bottom of the tutorial for the ppa instructions
<teward> that GPG signature will tie to a specific public key which you will have to generate/setup
<teward> i'll let wxl help you
<teward> while I get more drunk :)
<lubot> <teward001> unrelated Simon is now possessed.  *hides*
<wxl> XD
<guiverc> yeah I looked lower down (all of instructions), but as I'm not yet understanding (no light bulb moment yet), I forget everything...  .. will try & follow what you've advised - thanks teward & wxl 
<wxl> it'll come :)
<guiverc> :)\
<guiverc> :)
<lubot> foxns3 was added by: foxns3
<wxl> hey @foxns3 what's up
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Bugs] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) : 
<lubot> <Redious> how to Build a Custom  debian Linux Distribution?
<wxl> totally offtopic, sorry
<lubot> <Redious> How does lubuntu build its own iso?
<wxl> ubuntu provides the infrasturcture
<lubot> <Redious> Where can I send a link?
<wxl> a link to what?
<lubot> <Redious> ubuntu infrasturcture
<lubot> <Redious> about infrasturcture
<wxl> so you want someone to send you a link, right? you said you want to send a link but i don't think that's what you mean
<wxl> you might try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<lubot> <Redious> well
<lubot> <Redious> @lubuntu_bot thx
<lubot> <brli7848> Hi, I've installed breeze, which should contain breeze-dark theme, how can I configure lxqt to use that currently it only shows the light version in lxappearance-qt
<lubot> <brli7848> Okay, somehow get it work with cp from /usr/share/color-scheme to ~/.config
<lubot> <acheronuk> Fwd from acheronuk: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2018-December/011755.html
<lubot> <acheronuk> Fwd from acheronuk: Xubuntu drop i386 iso
<lubot> dthprsnd was added by: dthprsnd
<lubot> <dthprsnd> Привет всем
<wxl[m]> It's time for us to drop 32 bit now
<kc2bez> It would help with my hoarding addiction.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm +1.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll prep an announcement later.
<lubot> <dthprsnd> Привет всем
<lubot> <dthprsnd> Есть русские?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @dthprsnd [Привет всем], Please speak English.
<lubot> <dthprsnd> Okay)
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 so 32bit ISOs are going away then since Lubuntu is the only one to still have them.
<lubot> <teward001> since Xubuntu now stopped 32bit ISOs I assume
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9327f4892a78: Add how to close tab to qpdfview] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9327f4892a78
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9442981f94ec: Add close all tabs to qpdfview] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9442981f94ec
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaf508c615c17: Add control +w to close tab on firefox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaf508c615c17
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL120ff1bb9a9c: Add Quassel to wait between retries] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL120ff1bb9a9c
#lubuntu-devel 2019-11-25
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T123: 20.04 Artwork] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T123#2740
<lubot> <HMollerCl> any idea on how to solve this?  … lxqt/libfm-qt/src/xdndworkaround.cpp:34:10: fatal error: private/qdnd_p.h: No such file or directory …    34 | #include <private/qdnd_p.h>  // Too bad that we need to use private headers of Qt :-(
<lubot> <HMollerCl> how should this lybrary be handled
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Solve it, there is a package with private headers
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T24 … Why is this compulsarily c++ ? I have a working solution in python.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Low, Open] Captive Portal Support: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T24
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Oh I see it now,  "nm-tray should have captive portal support"
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> any particular reasons as to why we want this integrated into nm-tray?
<lubot> <glpzzz> @HMollerCl nm-tray task is over my skill
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [any particular reasons as to why we want this integrated into nm-tray?], A small script which detects and gives a notif should be fine. On clicking, it would take the user to default browser and open the required login page.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @glpzzz [@HMollerCl nm-tray task is over my skill], :(
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [any particular reasons as to why we want this integrated into nm-tray?], not sure what that task mean.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T24
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Low, Open] Captive Portal Support: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T24
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^ this one
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, I looked at it, not sure what that is.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> A utility that detects if the connecte network is walled by a captive portal. such as at airports, cafes, etc
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> one needs to ,ogin to connect to internet
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *login
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaaa, right
<lubot> <HMollerCl> i think nm-tray has more urgent and important issues, like vpn connection manager support.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [i think nm-tray has more urgent and important issues, like vpn connection manage …], yup! vpn is more pressing, I was just taking a look at these tasks. re: dev application.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> btw, when are you applying @HMollerCl ?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T17: Write a Welcome Center] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T17#2741
<lubot> <glpzzz> @HMollerCl [i think nm-tray has more urgent and important issues, like vpn connection manage …], for me this is difficult to test 😞
<lubot> <HMollerCl> we need someone that uses VPN
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T63 … Where's the source of lugito?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Low, Open] Add support for Differential Revisions in Lugito: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T63
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [we need someone that uses VPN], me.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I have only wireguard tho.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker currently you cannot create a new vpn connection with nm-tray, you need to use network-manager-gnome
<lubot> <HMollerCl> also, if you need to enter a password (or 2fa) nm-tray can't handle it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> The second one I believeit's easier and more important, connection could still be created with network-manager-gnome
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Ok, I have a simple wallpaper multimonitor pcmanfm-qt compiled, since it's not easy to compile, it would be better to pass the binary to test. Which is teh better way to do it?
<lubot> <glpzzz> @HMollerCl [Ok, I have a simple wallpaper multimonitor pcmanfm-qt compiled, since it's not e …], I copy my original pcmanfm-qt so a safe place and replace with yours
<lubot> <glpzzz> maybe it works
<lubot> <glpzzz> @HMollerCl [<reply to image>], lets go
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you can stop your actual pcmafm-qt that's running and run that.
<lubot> <glpzzz> not working
<lubot> <glpzzz> ./pcmanfm-qt: symbol lookup error: ./pcmanfm-qt: undefined symbol: _ZN2Fm16ProxyFolderModel13setHiddenLastEb
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [Ok, I have a simple wallpaper multimonitor pcmanfm-qt compiled, since it's not e …], Put the patch in CI and test from there?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it's CI with latest git for libfm-qt  and pcmanfm-qt?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [it's CI with latest git for libfm-qt  and pcmanfm-qt?], Yeah, the unstable branch
<lubot> <kc2bez> I don't think unstable has been building, might need to fix that first.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL47ce021dc97d: Spellcheck window management] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL47ce021dc97d
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: rLUGITO
<wxl> @kc2bez: re: the person with the EFI kernel panic, i'd check the ISO. still failing? then check other flavors. it's probably universal.
<kc2bez> wxl: I agree with that, I didn't put a ton of stock into it. I probably won't get a follow-up out of it but I didn't want to leave it out of my report. 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [I don't think unstable has been building, might need to fix that first.], Who was looking ci? @aptghetto @guiverc?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd74dacb07b69: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd74dacb07b69
<kc2bez> guiverc: not sure if you noticed but the new screenfetch landed in focal. 
<guiverc> yeah I did thanks Dan
<kc2bez> I am a little behind, I just noticed myself. 
<guiverc> I didn't test on various releases; should that be done  (ie. packaging our end; or we trust our build infrastructure?)
<kc2bez> It would only be in focal so I don't think it needs further testing. 
<guiverc> :)  focal is where I tried it..
#lubuntu-devel 2019-11-26
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @glpzzz [./pcmanfm-qt: symbol lookup error: ./pcmanfm-qt: undefined symbol: _ZN2Fm16Proxy …], which version 19.10? it doesn't work on my 19.10 but it work in my 20.04
<lubot> <glpzzz> @HMollerCl [which version 19.10? it doesn't work on my 19.10 but it work in my 20.04], Yes, 19.10
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe3cab14ac449: make text match] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe3cab14ac449
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf227acd3c3da: MAke text actually match] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf227acd3c3da
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2c0286edc689: Remove double space] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2c0286edc689
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7bc2a5a1c2eb: Improve wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7bc2a5a1c2eb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL44b17a907177: Add menu file changing] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL44b17a907177
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL51ea8a99bf46: Improve wording of add to quicklaunch] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL51ea8a99bf46
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4192678cdeef: Fix styling] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4192678cdeef
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL720975e11305: Remove wordiness] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL720975e11305
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL060b82929075: Add from where to select settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL060b82929075
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0fbaf665403c: Add note about over 100 percent causing distortion] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0fbaf665403c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4393bf2826af: Describe volume adjust step better] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4393bf2826af
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1aaa0490d1bf: Add styling for selecing diffrent types of spacers] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1aaa0490d1bf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc0577763a383: Improve wording for spacer] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc0577763a383
<lubot> <aptghetto> @HMollerCl [Who was looking ci? @aptghetto @guiverc?], There is noone. … I didn't have time the last weeks and won't have time the next weeks or months.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [Who was looking ci? @aptghetto @guiverc?], Actually, @tsimonq2 asked me if I could look at CI and its working. I have been waiting for him to point me to the docs.
<lubot> <aptghetto> @The_LoudSpeaker [Actually, @tsimonq2 asked me if I could look at CI and its working. I have been …], If we look in our wiki (https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/) we will see a page called "Continuous Integration" => https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/ci/ … Thankfully, Jenkins does also have a user documentation => https://jenkins.io/do
<lubot> c/ … To play with Jenkins, it might be also a good idea to setup Jenkins locally with Docker => https://jenkins.io/doc/book/installing/ … Although, we don't use Jenkinsfile, but we have two repos: https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/ci-metadata/ and https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/ci-tooling/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Noted.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will add them to read list.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I had actually read a part of https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/ci/ and visited ci.lubuntu.me but couldn't understand what's happening so thought I'd read it later nicely.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker in case you haven't seen it https://github.com/sddm/sddm/issues/657
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> We can use that xorg conf file and for enabling tap to click by default.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It's that what you wanted me to notice?
<wxl> go away no one needs that
<wxl>  * if you expect tap to click and it's NOT enabled, nothing happens
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Are you sure wxl?
<wxl>  * if you DO NOT expect tap to click and it's NOT enabled, happiness
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Well.. people asked for it.
<wxl>  * if you DO NOT expect tap to click and it's enabled, something happens you DON'T want
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> * if you DO NOT expect tap to click and it's enabled, something happens yo …], So you just disable it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> You don't cry
<wxl> same logic to disable it
<lubot> <kc2bez> people will want to use the GUI interface to turn it on and off. they will be confused when it doesn't work.
<wxl> i'm saying it's more confusing to people that don't want it when it's enabled by default
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> i'm saying it's more confusing to people that don't want it when it's enab …], Those are very few
<wxl> if you want it and it's not enabled: nothing happens
<wxl> if you don't want it and it's enabled: something you DON'T want happens
<wxl> either way, we will make a choice that doesn't serve SOMEONE well
<lubot> <kc2bez> I agree with that too.
<wxl> in which case, i'd rather choose the path which results in the least amount of pain
<wxl> which i'd argue is the case where nothing happens rather than something you don't want
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Only a small thing happens, one or two clicks that's it. People who don't want it will know how to disable it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> They will disable it on first boot.
<wxl> people who want it will know how to enable it by the same logic
<lubot> <kc2bez> and I think along with the path of least resistance. the method we have to enable it is also easy, I would hate to take that away.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-11-27
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> people who want it will know how to enable it by the same logic], But for them enabling is a pain. They will have to solely rely on keyboard and really try doing it. You will understand that it's hard. Coz the dialogue box uses space to accept values and all. Not standard keyboard behaviour is there. Just try once.
<wxl> everyone who has a touchpad has buttons to click
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Those also don't work.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Atleast in some touchpads
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Like my elantech ones.
<wxl> well that's news to me
<wxl> i've never had one just not work
<lubot> <kc2bez> what? the button issue should be reported. I have never had issue with the buttons I have tested.
<wxl> that's a lower level bug than default settings though
<lubot> <kc2bez> I agree. we shouldn't rip everything apart for it. I'd rather just fix the button issue.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [what? the button issue should be reported. I have never had issue with the butto …], Report against lubuntu or upstream?
<wxl> that might even be an xinput bug for all i know
<lubot> <kc2bez> test it on another flavor.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will test on others. But AFAIK, buttons work on Ubuntu.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Even when two to click is disabled
<wxl> ubuntu itself might have some extra magic in it
<wxl> i've seen them do some weird things before that's hard to unravel
<wxl> try kubuntu or mate or xubuntu or something
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Kubuntu also works from what i recall. But i will definately run a live usb tomorrow
<lubot> <HMollerCl> woaaa, tap to click debate
<lubot> <HMollerCl> my only concern is that some might one tap to click in sddm and currently we don't support it.
<wxl> AH HA SEE TAP TO CLICK IS EVIL
<lubot> <HMollerCl> for me, tap to click is awesome if it doesn't comes in between when you're typing and that is more an ergonomic issue.
<wxl> yeah well that's often the issue
<wxl> i use unclutter to kind of limit how much the pointer gets in the way
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> We can set it to disable whole typing
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Xinput.
<lubot> <lynorian> I aminly use a desktop so I am not the main audience for the tap to click debate
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [We can set it to disable whole typing], *while
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Wtf is wrong with autocorrect!?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcbac5d42de29: Fix Typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcbac5d42de29
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcd3631c4a9a1: Fix wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcd3631c4a9a1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe4c9282bd96a: Fix capitlization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe4c9282bd96a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0c09ac4bc24b: Fix button text] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0c09ac4bc24b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb6a46504a452: Fix capitlization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb6a46504a452
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL559de70cbea7: Style gear button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL559de70cbea7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL34aa63699cf1: Style right click configure world Clock] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL34aa63699cf1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL68e77a18587c: Style Format menu] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL68e77a18587c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL09bb54c4aa18: Fix boomer spacing] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL09bb54c4aa18
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALac7c505cb32f: Remove unnesecary prepositional phrase] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALac7c505cb32f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb1158aab6d2f: Improve wording on reset button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb1158aab6d2f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb0bca199f986: Add new to specify which panel with multiple] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb0bca199f986
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2561329395d8: Add note on no misspelling] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2561329395d8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL58a770a7918a: Add spellcheck to summary of Featherpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL58a770a7918a
#lubuntu-devel 2019-11-28
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3f80f1d45664: Style *] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3f80f1d45664
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8f87e30d70b3: Spellcheck Qlipper] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8f87e30d70b3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL497d70ceb04f: Add hide search bar] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL497d70ceb04f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL06315ef44a62: Add Address field] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL06315ef44a62
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf7e87856cbf0: Add missing highlight color for nobleNote] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf7e87856cbf0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALea1ab8f760fc: Add color description to improve] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALea1ab8f760fc
<lubot> <HMollerCl> standup is in one more hour?
<lubot> <kc2bez> technically 9 minutes ago but today is the Thanksgiving holiday here in the US so I don't know what the availability of everyone is.
<guiverc> I'm around, but I don't report anything anyway...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ooo, right, I forgot
<lubot> <HMollerCl> happy thanksgiving!!
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thank you @HMollerCl and thanks for being around guiverc
<guiverc> I'm not from US, we were convicts so had no choice to come here :) so voyage doesn't mean anything to me; but thanks HMollerCl
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jajaja, I lknow guiverc, we are both from southern hemishphere, but completely oposite sides.
<guiverc> :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf598acd8f501: Spellcheck Power Management] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf598acd8f501
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Need more people from the eastern side.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> :)
<lubot> <N0um3n0> ;)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf46d1aad2c75: Spellcheck Brightness] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf46d1aad2c75
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL650edabc6440: Actually spellcheck brightness this time] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL650edabc6440
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4448e96c5cf4: Spellcheck Desktop] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4448e96c5cf4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL68dbc0954dd7: Spellcheck Desktop notifications] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL68dbc0954dd7
#lubuntu-devel 2019-11-29
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm almost ready with individual wallpaper (same for all) for multimonitor. Problem is that test it's not easy because latest libfm-qt is needed. What do we need for ci tu work?
<lubot> <kc2bez> it looks like symbols are the issue there. I took a quick peek at it last night.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Also, I poked at the welcome center and got it so it builds and all the buttons work. @tsimonq2 do you want me to push my changes to phab?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [it looks like symbols are the issue there. I took a quick peek at it last night.], libfm-qt? yes. symbols
<lubot> <kc2bez> libfm-qt, yes. Here is the latest buildlog https://launchpadlibrarian.net/453526762/buildlog_ubuntu-focal-amd64.libfm-qt_0.14.1+git201911290108~focal-0ubuntu1~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<lubot> <kc2bez> Here is some info on symbols https://wiki.debian.org/UsingSymbolsFiles
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [Also, I poked at the welcome center and got it so it builds and all the buttons …], Go for it
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rWELCOME72495165535b: Fix welcomecenterresource file] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rWELCOME72495165535b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rWELCOME9eb1c261d5b5: Fix contributing button link] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rWELCOME9eb1c261d5b5
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [Also, I poked at the welcome center and got it so it builds and all the buttons …], Yay!!
<lubot> B3twiise was added by: B3twiise
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [libfm-qt, yes. Here is the latest buildlog https://launchpadlibrarian.net/453526 …], I ave been able to build git libfm-qt 2 machines w/o problems
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *have
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but I have built it for amd64 only
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Try building it in a sbuild of 32bit
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It will need some effort to put up a sbuild or pbuilder. But trust me, it's good for testing i still have one lying around.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I know my friend mapreri may hate me for saying this (he maintains pbuilder in Debian) but sbuild > pbuilder :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [I know my friend mapreri may hate me for saying this (he maintains pbuilder in D …], 10/10 highly recommend
<lubot> <aptghetto> https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1279
<lubot> <aptghetto> Will there be a statement from the LC or should I answer, that we use https://ipapi.co/json to set the url in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<lubot> <kc2bez> There will be something that will come from LC.
<lubot> <aptghetto> thanks
<lubot> <aptghetto> There is also this thread in our forum from (maybe) the same user => https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/calamares-unauthorised-data-leaking-ethics-and-eu-data-regulations/550/4
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think it is the same person.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [Try building it in a sbuild of 32bit], do you have some docs for doing it?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [do you have some docs for doing it?], There's docs on ubuntu wiki. I will have to dig up. One sec.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^ here you go. @HMollerCl
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [Here is some info on symbols https://wiki.debian.org/UsingSymbolsFiles], when tryng to use git pcmanfm with released libfm-qt this error araises :"./pcmanfm-qt: undefined symbol: _ZN2Fm16ProxyFolderModel13setHiddenLastEb"
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T17: Write a Welcome Center] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T17#2743
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez in ci the buidling is done by packaging info?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I mean, maybe there is an issuw with packaging
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [when tryng to use git pcmanfm with released libfm-qt this error araises :"./pcma …], Right, so you need to use libfm-qt from Git as well
<lubot> <tsimonq2> pcmanfm-qt depends on libfm-qt as a library
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If it were me I would simply enable the PPA on a test machine and upgrade
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [pcmanfm-qt depends on libfm-qt as a library], yes, but @kc2bez told me that libfm-qt builds fails in ci https://launchpadlibrarian.net/453526762/buildlog_ubuntu-focal-amd64.libfm-qt_0.14.1+git201911290108~focal-0ubuntu1~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That way the entire dependency chain is taken with it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [yes, but @kc2bez told me that libfm-qt builds fails in ci https://launchpadlibra …], Right, with symbols
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fun little things...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I have built libfm-qt in 2 systems w/o problem
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills right? :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [I have built libfm-qt in 2 systems w/o problem], It's the dependency chain
<lubot> <tsimonq2> libfm-qt depends on libraries that are also built from Git
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So newer versions
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We need to fix the libfm-qt build first
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [We need to fix the libfm-qt build first], yes, i know I did tha on 2 systems. w/o problems
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I wonder why it won't buld in ci
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What's your process?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and I've used plain focal packages for it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [and I've used plain focal packages for it.], Ahh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Try enabling the PPA when you run it through sbuild
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So just a default focal sbuild run with libfm-qt (as a baseline) and then run it through again with the CI PPA enabled
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If I'm understanding you correctly, those should produce different outputs
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mm I don't get it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I would expect the libfm-qt build with only focal packages to succeed and the CI-enabled build to fail
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaaaa, ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> now I get it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Okay :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Simplified scientific method ;)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [So just a default focal sbuild run with libfm-qt (as a baseline) and then run it …], To keep that ppa persistent across builds, change the pristine image. Right @teward001 ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [To keep that ppa persistent across builds, change the pristine image. Right @tew …], That's correct
<lubot> <tsimonq2> However, I don't have a clean chroot with a PPA enabled unless the PPA changes base packages
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You can enable a PPA as an argument when you run sbuild
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It's called golden image i guess. on that wiki page i sent earlier @HMollerCl
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<lubot> <HMollerCl> isn't better to use a container than sbuild or chroot?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [You can enable a PPA as an argument when you run sbuild], Nah. Too many arguments in one line. Let me do it separately
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [It's called golden image i guess. on that wiki page i sent earlier @HMollerCl], Again, I see where you're coming from, and yes that's technically correct, but in practice it can get difficult to maintain
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lxd?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Again, I see where you're coming from, and yes that's technically correct, but i …], I know
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [isn't better to use a container than sbuild or chroot?], YMMV
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [lxd?], Faar better and easier
<lubot> <HMollerCl> YMMW?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> YMCA?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I use sbuild schroots
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [YMMW?], Your Mileage May Vary
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [YMCA?], Bahahaha
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> But can we create lxd of different architectures? Wxl:
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We can, yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Again, it depends on your use case
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [YMCA?], Circle, Narayanguda, Hyd, India.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Just completing the address. XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [Circle, Narayanguda, Hyd, India.], Hahahaha
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> @HMollerCl [YMCA?], ITS FUN TO STAY AT THE
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @UniversalSuperBox [ITS FUN TO STAY AT THE], *does arm motions*
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [We can, yes], I didn't know that. Will have to try it then.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> But @HMollerCl since you set up sbuild today, i suggest go with it only for now. Set up lxd later, takes a bit of time. It's like seeing the whole system again.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> There is an important distinction I want to make here...
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *setting
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you want a set container environment that you can easily iterate on changes, LXD is great
<lubot> <tsimonq2> However, if you need to have an ephemeral build environment (for example, testing a build before uploading), use an schroot with sbuild
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Like I said before, YMMV
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, sbuild closely mimics the actual packaging environment na? As compared to lxd?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl (rightfully so) pushes LXD hard but it's not the end-all be-all answer
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [Also, sbuild closely mimics the actual packaging environment na? As compared to …], It more closely resembles how packages are built in the Ubuntu infrastructure, he's
<lubot> <tsimonq2> However, here's where it gets fun...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> In the infrastructure they run autopkgtests... With LXD XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Lol!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So part of the infra uses LXD and for testing autopkgtests I would use it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> However, that's mostly outside the scope of our work here
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyway, my point is, yes, you can use LXD, but we want our local testing to resemble what the actual infra uses Just In Case
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [But @HMollerCl since you set up sbuild today, i suggest go with it only for now. …], thanks, but actually is teh other way around. I have lxd and have not sbuild.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Oh. Okay.
<wxl> OMG GITHUB HAS CODE NAVIGATION WTH
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Microsponge?
<wxl> wait what/ XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Pinky and the Brain, Microsponge
<wxl> ohhhh wow nice
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> wait what/ XD], +1
<wxl> i think pinky and the brain is officially a boomer show
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Oh.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> OMG GITHUB HAS CODE NAVIGATION WTH], So no reference to this?
<wxl> it is
<wxl> but a very vague one
<kc2bez> It looks like language support is somewhat limited but python is one of the supported. 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> It looks like language support is somewhat limited but python is one of …], It's a start.
<kc2bez> Yeah, it is pretty nice. 
<wxl> i like this suggestion of a terminal interface to cala https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/not-using-an-attached-vga-monitor-may-make-installation-impossible/554
<wxl> c* isn't even on the list of work in progress for the underlying library boooo https://github.com/github/semantic#language-support
<wxl> but haskell? good god people
<wxl> i mean i like haskell but come on
<wxl> i'm going to come out with a new language and call it avocado toast. it'll be that hip.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Okay boomer
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> whatever. you'll use it
<wxl> we'll denote lambdas with emojis. probably exploding head.
<wxl> or hahahahah the recycle emoji X''''D
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfbd251282c8a: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfbd251282c8a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL40955dfa5566: Fix capitlization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL40955dfa5566
#lubuntu-devel 2019-11-30
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb3a04e420f97: Fix capitilization again] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb3a04e420f97
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALee4efff46f21: Fix capitlization again] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALee4efff46f21
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL81824f87bff9: Style Sigma button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL81824f87bff9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6e65e2f832fb: Remove unnescary whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6e65e2f832fb
<kc2bez> wxl: framebuffer Calamares install works
<wxl> it does???
<kc2bez> it seems to. I just tried it from a tty
<wxl> could you reply to that thing, especially with screenshots?
<wxl> well and i guess instructions, too, eh?
<kc2bez> I did a reply. How would I get screenshots?
<wxl> vm
<kc2bez> oh yeah, didn't think of that derp
<kc2bez> I did it on hardware. 
<wxl> boomer chow, dude. it's like the new vaping.
<kc2bez> now I have to figure out how to pass C+A+Fx to the VM on this keyboard. It is a little different. 
<wxl> did you get it?
<kc2bez> yeah, it is like a Vulcan mindmeld with my keyboard. 
<wxl> oh you mean it's like using emacs
<kc2bez> XD
<kc2bez> I had to map the host key to right shift. so Rshift + C + A + fn + F2
<wxl> speaking of editing, here's text editing with atom https://laughingsquid.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/the-random-user-1.gif
<kc2bez> oh great, make me a list, it isn't working in my VM
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T123: 20.04 Artwork] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T123#2744
<lubot> <kc2bez> (Photo, 1057x794) https://i.imgur.com/Fns2Lgm.jpg wxl: Not sure screenshots are needed, it kinda looks the same.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I had to use KVM, virtualbox was a no go.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T123: 20.04 Artwork] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T123#2745
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T123: 20.04 Artwork] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T123#2746
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> now I have to figure out how to pass C+A+Fx to the VM on this keyboard. …], Qemu and virt-manager have the ability to send it. After you full screen your vm, there is a button beside exit full screen to do exactly that.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> At the top.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T123: 20.04 Artwork] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T123#2748
<lub-qa-chris> I just had an install fail; https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vT3pMfHHxR/   (full disk install; bios, internet .. unexpected & still playing  (xubuntu 20.04 was installed on this box earlier today)  deleted partition using KDE Partit.. and now install looks okay...
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [Qemu and virt-manager have the ability to send it. After you full screen your vm …], scroll up ^ I used that too.  I did end up getting vbox to work. Framebuffer mode is super fussy with the virtual display hardware. The mouse didn't work either. I probably have to change that to PS/2 or something. I did it from t
<lubot> he keyboard.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> I had to map the host key to right shift. so Rshift + C + A + fn + F2], You mean this?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> You don't need to change host key.
<lubot> <kc2bez> that is just because my keyboard is whacky
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Oh. Okay.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lugito [<lugito>  3[  13T123: 20.04 Artwork  3]   15The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda)  comme …], Also, check this. ^
<lubot> <kc2bez> it doesn't have a right ctrl
<lubot> <kc2bez> yup I saw that, we'll loop you in.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [yup I saw that, we'll loop you in.], Yay!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [it doesn't have a right ctrl], Oh! Is it a gaming keyboard?
<lubot> <kc2bez> no but it has a bit of a weird layout. it has an extra super key on the right instead of ctrl. also the function buttons require that you press fn. they have media keys when you don't press fn.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Some msi systems come with such less buttons. Mostly one super and Ctrl key missing.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [no but it has a bit of a weird layout. it has an extra super key on the right in …], Haa. It's a old one? But it's very wierd. Earlier keyboard used to have super on both sides. But they also have two ctrl keys. I see then mostly at railway stations.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> That fn behaviour can be changed in BIOS or there might be a way to change them on keyboard also
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> The f1 should have something similar to "lock" logo on it. If it's the later case
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Or maybe esc has it.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I'm not sure. It wasn't that expensive so there aren't that many extra features.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hmm. I see.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> If it didn't come with laptop ir your pc. Most likely it has that "lock" key on it somewhere.
<lubot> <kc2bez> It is a separate keyboard that someone gave me. It is wireless and it came with a mouse. I will have to look for the lock thing. It didn't even cross my mind last night.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @kc2bez @tsimonq2 @aptghetto https://github.com/lubuntu-team/calamares-settings-ubuntu/issues/3
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Too lazy to throw an issue on phab
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ItzSwirlz [Too lazy to throw an issue on phab], Then it will go mostly ignored :)
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @tsimonq2 [Then it will go mostly ignored :)], I hate you
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> ._.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ItzSwirlz [@kc2bez @tsimonq2 @aptghetto https://github.com/lubuntu-team/calamares-settings- …], Thanks, I hate it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> <3
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> luv u
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T134: Calamares: Slideshow doesn’t show] ItzSwirlz (Joshua Peisach) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T134
<lubot> <kc2bez> @ItzSwirlz [Too lazy to throw an issue on phab], or a PR
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> There
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T134
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Low, Open] Calamares: Slideshow doesn’t show: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T134
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Not the best but good enough
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T123: 20.04 Artwork] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T123#2756
#lubuntu-devel 2019-12-01
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lugito [<lugito>  3[  13T123: 20.04 Artwork  3]   15kc2bez (Dan Simmons)  commented on t …], Sounds good to me.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL96d7f058d52b: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL96d7f058d52b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL85f3081525bb: Reword warning] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL85f3081525bb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T135: Investigate pull request for cinnamonremix fork] ItzSwirlz (Joshua Peisach) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T135
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd715b9023f4d: Fix button for opening a file] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd715b9023f4d
